# Are wine buffs wankers?



## bowman (14 September 2009)

I like wine. 
Actually I like it a bit more than is desirable so I'm not drinking at all at the moment.

However in my top 10 list of the most boring people on the planet, wine buffs have always rated quite highly.



> Hell, its hard enough to do even one bottle of great wine justice: while every so often, while you’re drinking a bottle, it all comes together spectacularly, there will also always be times when you take a sip absentmindedly between bites and miss a lot of the beauty and flavor.




For F#@%s sake, if you're half way through a decent bottle of wine and you find yourself thinking, gosh I didn't concentrate quite enough on the last two sips, then you're definately paying too much for your wine. More importantly, you're not having fun and sadly, you're probably a wanker.



> What is blind tasting good for? Well, for one thing it’s very good at showing how important knowledge of price, as opposed to price itself, is as a contributing factor to a wine’s perceived quality. If you know that a wine you’re drinking is expensive, you’ll probably like it much more. If you’re deceived into thinking that a wine is expensive (if someone poured Yellowtail into a Lafite bottle, say) you’ll like that much more, too. And if someone poured Lafite into a colorful screw-top bottle, you’d like it less.




Nothing to add here.

http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2009/09/12/tasting-wine-blind/


----------



## bowman (14 September 2009)

Some days you go fishing and catch nothing.:

Smack!


----------



## wayneL (14 September 2009)

My old man used to play tricks on his high brow mates. Pour some $2.50 (at the time) port into an empty bottle of la de dah port and watch the performance. 

Hilarious. I've never bought an expensive bottle of woobla since.


----------



## bowman (14 September 2009)

When I recall the best times, it's usually summer, with a bunch of close friends, in someone's shady courtyard, drinking beer and modest wines and chomping on good BBQ'd meat and seafood.

These days I confine my drinking to December and January  and abstain the rest of the time. Consequently I don't drink as many reds as I used to.

And I do enjoy the Penfolds reds.


----------



## CAB SAV (14 September 2009)

I'll bite. 
Any difference between driving a BM or Mitsubishi?
 "         "         "  steak from King Island or Coles?
 "         "         "  Coke or Home brand Cola from Coles?
 "         "         " Staying at the Intercontinental or a Back packers Lodge?

Etc Etc Etc.
Yep, confessed wine buff, Nice to have a good wine and appreciate.


----------



## bowman (14 September 2009)

You got me on the King Island steak, but at the risk of sounding like a dirty old man, the eye candy at the Byron backpackers lodges is streets ahead of any Intercontinental Hotel.


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2009)

The one thing i dont understand about wine buffs is how they pretend there are certain flavours in the wine.

I have worked in a winery and know the winemaking process inside out, the only thing in wine is grape juice, water, chemicals, some yeast and flavouring from any tannin or wood used. No fruits/honey/citrus etc added.

Beer on the other hand is much more dynamic when you get good mirco brews. Good brewers use flowers, citrus (or just skins), chocolate, roasting techniques etc etc all to bring out actual flavours, not pretend ones that people make up in their heads :


----------



## springhill (14 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> The one thing i dont understand about wine buffs is how they pretend there are certain flavours in the wine.




Could not agree more where do they pull this **** from? Vanilla, blackberry, spice, stonefruit, melon, citrus, pepper..... give me a break.
Tastes like fermented grape to me.
Waiting for the day they are honest and describe a ****house wine as ....'tasting like licking the bottom of a boot that has trodden in 3 different types of animal crap, with a slight scent of a red head's sweaty armpit'.


----------



## imajica (14 September 2009)

I must say I am a wine buff. I have an extensive collection of some of the finest wines Australia has to offer. I agree that some of the descriptions offered about wine are far too verbose and wanky! Also, I have bought many expensive bottles of wine that were hopeless. Recently I found a wine at $7 per bottle by the dozen that tasted as good as some $30 bottles I've had. Price shouldn't really factor in, the taste should be the decider. However, usually the finest wines are also the most expensive. Not always though. I have tried Grange before and I believe there are other examples of shiraz that rival it in terms of complexity, structure etc (Bremerton old adam shiraz, collector shiraz etc)


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (14 September 2009)

Yes Bowman 

All wine buffs are wankers...all of them...without exception...every single one of them...snobs and wankers. (Okay *maybe*one or two of them are OK, but the rest I wouldn't p!ss on if they were on fire)

That's why I only drink beer and spirits.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## bowman (14 September 2009)

ROFL Sir O, and all the best to your liver.

Mine has currently been rested for 9 months and is almost ready to do battle again.


----------



## Kez180 (14 September 2009)

I wait tables at a fine dining restaurant and you would not believe some of the **** that comes out of peoples' mouths about bouquets, aromas and flavors...

It is fine to have heaps of knowledge about wine, just don't act like it makes you any better than the next person..

(I do have a good knowledge of wine  but to me its a simple case of it either tastes good or it doesn't)


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2009)

Kez180 said:


> It is fine to have heaps of knowledge about wine, just don't act like it makes you any better than the next person..




A job i would love is designing beer lists for fine dining restaurants to suit eachdifferent meal they serve. That way people would have the choice of a wine or beer pairing with their meal.

Unfortunately beer is still not as 'high class' as wine, although perceptions are slowly changing.

James Squire does events such as degustations occasionally where the food is made to match the beer.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (14 September 2009)

I like to resarch bottles of plonk. The best buys are those that don't make the hot list of "best wines under $20" etc. It pays to watch a few vintages, much as you watch a stock for a few announcements to get a ffel for their mode of operation. If they have a good vintage in a good year for their region and you like the wine, wait for the next good year, buy a bottle of that and then taste it - if it's good buy some more. It's a simple formula. You don't need some pratt to tell you how it tastes, although I can taste vanilla, mint and pepper in a red wine. Also can taste the oak - but I prefer not to taste wood in my drinks. Buff's is a pretty broad definition but I'd say I'm not that far off. I'm happy to be called a wanker just because I drink wine, because those calling me a wanker aren't drinking it, so theres less demand and it's therefore cheaper for me!


----------



## stocksontheblock (14 September 2009)

imajica said:


> I must say I am a wine buff. I have an extensive collection of some of the finest wines Australia has to offer. I agree that some of the descriptions offered about wine are far too verbose and wanky! Also, I have bought many expensive bottles of wine that were hopeless. Recently I found a wine at $7 per bottle by the dozen that tasted as good as some $30 bottles I've had. Price shouldn't really factor in, the taste should be the decider. However, usually the finest wines are also the most expensive. Not always though. I have tried Grange before and I believe there are other examples of shiraz that rival it in terms of complexity, structure etc (Bremerton old adam shiraz, collector shiraz etc)




As am I, if I had put the money towards my house I would have paid it off by now, yet I’m happy with the decision I made. I guess the wine buffs that are being referred to are the likes of James Halliday and Jeremy Oliver. I guess the one thing to take from these 'wine wankers' is the idea of what is a good wine, not so much how they describe the taste.

As for price, I couldn’t agree more. While price may be an indicator (one of many) of what is a good wine, I have found - way to often - that price is not always the good indicator that many would have you believe. However, what goes along with this is the 'medals' that many wines plaster all over their bottles. It never ceases to amaze me the amount of people who buy wine, or get suckered into buying wine based on the 27 medals on the label. Try reading them a little closer. I’ve never seen a better scam to get people to buy wine in my life, or any other product for that matter.



Sir Osisofliver said:


> Yes Bowman
> 
> All wine buffs are wankers...all of them...without exception...every single one of them...snobs and wankers. (Okay *maybe*one or two of them are OK, but the rest I wouldn't p!ss on if they were on fire)
> 
> ...




However, it must be said, if you are a connoisseur of beer and spirits there are just as many wankers in that area as well. I guess you just don’t see them as much, or they aren’t trotted out like the ‘wine wankers’.



Kez180 said:


> (I do have a good knowledge of wine  but to me its a simple case of it either tastes good or it doesn't)




Absolutely!!!!!! You either like it or you don't.



prawn_86 said:


> Unfortunately beer is still not as 'high class' as wine, although perceptions are slowly changing.




I guess the one problem that the beer industry faces - and it’s largely their own fault, and that is the perception of the people who drink beer. I don’t watch much commercial TV anymore, yet the last time I saw an add for beer it was all about blokes on a building site acting like blokes on a building site do, all wanting a beer ... blah blah blah

Not that they should wear a suit and tie, yet if the perception of wine is a wankers drink (which many perceive), or those who appreciate it are wankers, then the perception of many a beer drinker is some bogan sandal wearing Holden/ford driving slob with stubbies and a singlet. Whether right or wrong, it’s the image portrayed.


----------



## marklar (14 September 2009)

Some are, but not all are.

I'm a reasonable wine buff, but I'll pretty much drink anything... good food & good company do tend to make wine more enjoyable though.

Grange is a waste of money if you're going to drink it, as are many of the super-premiums; you can get a decent bottle of wine for around $20, even one with a few years' age on it if you peruse the smaller wine merchants. 

m.


----------



## nunthewiser (14 September 2009)

Yes

or is it me thats the wanker? 

i got given a box of grange  once as a gift from a trading friend from commsec chat many years ago , 

it was a red wine

i am not a wine drinker ........

me and 3 mates sat around the table one night after drinking a few bourbons and decided to get into it , we knocked off 10 bottles of these apparently expensive bottles of grapes , the other 2 i shared on tin can bay jetty one night whilst fishing with a stranger 

i must admit the more we drunk the tastier it got

cant say it tasted any different to any other wine ive drunk 

i am not a wine drinker so please forgive my lack of understanding on what is a nice wine ....... all tastes the same to me


----------



## bowman (14 September 2009)

Funny how Grange gets better after the first couple of bottles.

Another funny is that I went to Tin Can Bay primary school, but that was many many moons ago when my appreciation for fine wine was less developed.


----------



## nulla nulla (14 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Yes
> 
> or is it me thats the wanker?
> 
> ...




Your not a wanker, your a bloody philistine. You could at least have had a barbeque or several of your chat room friends over for a feed or a party, or traded them to someone who doesn't drink bourbon for a carton of bourbon.

The reality is that wine is an acquired taste that developes over many years as you sift through the crap you don't like and find the plonk you do like.


----------



## jbocker (14 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> A job i would love is designing beer lists for fine dining restaurants to suit eachdifferent meal they serve. That way people would have the choice of a wine or beer pairing with their meal.
> 
> Unfortunately beer is still not as 'high class' as wine, although perceptions are slowly changing.
> 
> James Squire does events such as degustations occasionally where the food is made to match the beer.




Thanks Prawn.
"Degustations"
I didnt know this was a word
All these years My Mrs has been saying I get *Degusting* when I have had too many.
...and I thought she was not impressed. All along she has just been telling me I am _tasting with relish_.


----------



## nulla nulla (7 January 2010)

Wankers or otherwise, if there has been one good thing come out of this global financial crisis it has been an abundance of really good Australian wine at significantly reduced prices to the normal recommended retail prices.


----------



## jancha (7 January 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Wankers or otherwise, if there has been one good thing come out of this global financial crisis it has been an abundance of really good Australian wine at significantly reduced prices to the normal recommended retail prices.




Certainly not in Darwin but then again who'd drinks wine there anyway. 
I went to a charity business luncheon there one Friday at Cha's.
They auctioned off a bottle of grange which went for around $1200 ( Cant recall the exact amount) None the less it was opened & drunk shortly after.
Unfortunately it was off but it didn't stop him & his mates from drinking it. 
Not sure if they were wine buffs but they were certainly wankers.


----------



## Fishbulb (7 January 2010)

I think they just sort of major on minor issues and give certain things a weight of importance they don't actually need. 

No, they're not wankers, they're more like nerdy alcoholics.


----------



## nomore4s (7 January 2010)

jancha said:


> Certainly not in Darwin but then again who'd drinks wine there anyway.
> I went to a charity business luncheon there one Friday at Cha's.
> They auctioned off a bottle of grange which went for around $1200 ( Cant recall the exact amount) None the less it was opened & drunk shortly after.
> Unfortunately it was off but it didn't stop him & his mates from drinking it.
> Not sure if they were wine buffs but they were certainly wankers.




hahaha, just described half of Darwin.

Can't believe I missed this thread earlier

Love this quote, thanks nulla


> Your not a wanker, your a bloody philistine.


----------



## jancha (7 January 2010)

Fishbulb said:


> I think they just sort of major on minor issues and give certain things a weight of importance they don't actually need.
> 
> No, they're not wankers, they're more like nerdy alcoholics.




What makes you think they're alcoholics & not just wankers?
Come on think about it.
Most wine buffs waffle on about the aroma & flavours.
 They go into great depts at what berries, wood, vanillas, chocolate ect. flavours abound within the wine. They're just as bad as school teachers who think they know everything.
For F...Sake if it taste good just drink the F..... thing and enjoy it.


----------



## nunthewiser (8 January 2010)

Me and some brothers drank three 4 litre goonbags of fruity lexia whilst fishing .

Two of the boys turned into right wankers after we drank them.

The case is proven.


----------



## nulla nulla (8 January 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Me and some brothers drank three 4 litre goonbags of fruity lexia whilst fishing .
> 
> Two of the boys turned into right wankers after we drank them.
> 
> The case is proven.




12 litres of fruity lexia in one session will do that to you. I'm surprised they didn't attempt to walk on water and part the seas.


----------



## Fishbulb (8 January 2010)

jancha said:


> What makes you think they're alcoholics & not just wankers?
> Come on think about it.
> Most wine buffs waffle on about the aroma & flavours.
> They go into great depts at what berries, wood, vanillas, chocolate ect. flavours abound within the wine. They're just as bad as school teachers who think they know everything.
> For F...Sake if it taste good just drink the F..... thing and enjoy it.




What's it to ya? Why do you care if they get pleasure out of "waffling" about aroma's etc? If you just want to skull a glass of wine then good for you, go ahead. 

I personally don't drink wine. Don't really care for it. I like a good single malt whisky, or if it's a hot day I could have a vodka tonic, but why some people get down on others for enjoying the entire wine experience is beyond me I'm afraid. 

And fyi, I used the term "alcoholic" in nerdy alcoholics wrongly. I should've said nerdy alcohol enjoyers or some other clumsy phrase.


----------



## Mofra (8 January 2010)

Fishbulb said:


> And fyi, I used the term "alcoholic" in nerdy alcoholics wrongly. I should've said nerdy alcohol enjoyers or some other clumsy phrase.



Yup - most wine tasters will spit it out if they're doing a big afternoon of tasting (no taste receptors in the back of the throat, to the delight of every red-blooded male in the land ).
Interesting to note beer tasters (are they beer wankers) at shows always swallow, there is a good reason why but I can't remember it.

Personally I love wine, get to Yarra Valley almost once a month and short weekends away are generally to a wine region. Opening a bottle & just drinking it, for a big red that is not decantered, I can understand people who can't tell the difference between their plonks. I tend to drink alot less now that I've started a different fitness regime as alcohol is an inhibitor to muscle growth, so I really only drink on weekends.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 January 2010)

I know nothing about wine, but when doing renos in a deceased estate house I bought recently I found 21 bottles of Chris Ringland Shiraz, Barossa Valley 1998.

We drank two bottles and it tastes ok still.

If any wankers are reading, is it a good wine , as it all tastes the same to me.

gg


----------



## wayneL (8 January 2010)

I appreciate a nice wine and can tolerate a 2 minute discussion on the attributes of the particular bottle being drained. Hell, I intentionally just moved to a wine area.

But I don't go for all the show and the flowery language... Jeeeezuz the jargon is worse than us option traders. 

If it's rubbish, "this tastes like s###" will suffice. And if it's good - "Waiter - another bottle of the Quaffing Shed Shiraz please".


----------



## Bushman (8 January 2010)

Rubbish. It is your money, you earnt it. So if you wish to go to a fine restaurant and become entranced by the 'hint of eucalypt', the 'sliver of gooseberry' or the 'tinge of grandpa's socks', go for it. 

Quaffers, arise, free yourselves from shame. Hic....


----------



## glendaw101 (8 January 2010)

Mofra said:


> Yup -
> Interesting to note beer tasters (are they beer wankers) at shows always swallow, there is a good reason why but I can't remember it.




I recently saw an article that was recruiting beer tasters for a brewery and it said beer tasters have to swallow because the taste buds that detect bitterness are at the sides and back of the tongue.


----------



## Logique (8 January 2010)

Lot of reds out there that taste like cough syrup. It makes me laugh, even on boiling summer days people will insist that the red wine is best at room temperature. In our climate, there aren't many reds that won't be rendered more drinkable by some slight chilling .

Best red I've had in ages came out of the bargain bin at my local off-license, a South African Cab Sav at 2 for $15.

In answer to the thread question, I believe there are experts out there who can taste the difference - but a lot of others who just think they know.


----------



## wayneL (8 January 2010)

Logique said:


> Lot of reds out there that taste like cough syrup. It makes me laugh, even on boiling summer days people will insist that the red wine is best at room temperature. In our climate, there aren't many reds that won't be rendered more drinkable by some slight chilling .
> 
> Best red I've had in ages came out of the bargain bin at my local off-license, a South African Cab Sav at 2 for $15.
> 
> In answer to the thread question, I believe there are experts out there who can taste the difference - but a lot of others who just think they know.



LOL

I think you're right. Lets face it, we drink woobla primarily for the alcohol, all the rest is dressing, pleasant dressing hopefully, but all BS nonetheless.

I can have just as much fun trying different beers... I think I like a decent beer better than wine anyway... AND you can drink more and stay on two feet.


----------



## Sdajii (8 January 2010)

Logique said:


> In answer to the thread question, I believe there are experts out there who can taste the difference - but a lot of others who just think they know.




And a lot more who know they don't, but pretend to, to impress others.

I'm one who does not claim to be an expert, but I can taste a wine and know I like it, or know I don't. I do generally find that the more expensive wines are better, but there are exceptions. One of the best reds I have ever had came from a cask! Then again, most reds from casks I have tried have barely been good enough for cooking, and some barely good enough for pouring down the sink.


----------



## Mofra (8 January 2010)

Logique said:


> Best red I've had in ages came out of the bargain bin at my local off-license, a South African Cab Sav at 2 for $15.



I agree - one of the best Chardonnays I've had was an $18 Chilean import. The "lost" grape that is now the staple of the Chilean wine industry (Camaniere, which is to Chile what Shiraz is to Australia) makes some brilliant wine as well, and all the good ones are at Chilean quaffer prices in Santiago if you're ever there (about $3.50 from the supermarket, but take your own corkscrew - they hardly sell them anywhere!).

I like to think I have a reasonable level of wine knowledge, but even the most experienced of sommeliers say the best wine to drink is the wine that you like.


----------



## Mofra (8 January 2010)

glendaw101 said:


> I recently saw an article that was recruiting beer tasters for a brewery and it said beer tasters have to swallow because the taste buds that detect bitterness are at the sides and back of the tongue.



Cheers glen - sounds familiar and makes perfect sense too


----------



## wayneL (8 January 2010)

jancha said:


> Most wine buffs waffle on about the aroma & flavours.
> They go into great depts at what berries, wood, vanillas, chocolate ect. flavours abound within the wine.



I'm at present sucking down a few Monteith's Original Ales.. I just read the bottle:

"This pale ale is indulgently full and rounded, dominated by hops with notes of caramel, burnt sugars(<<==tautological I would have thought) and a hint of blackberry."

Jeeeeeezuz, the wine wankers have invaded the beer industry!



> For F...Sake if it taste good just drink the F..... thing and enjoy it.




Indeed! It does and I am.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 January 2010)

Monteiths make some interesting beers Wayne. Check out the beer thread here and at ATF if your interested


----------



## jancha (8 January 2010)

wayneL said:


> I'm at present sucking down a few Monteith's Original Ales.. I just read the bottle:
> 
> "This pale ale is indulgently full and rounded, dominated by hops with notes of caramel, burnt sugars(<<==tautological I would have thought) and a hint of blackberry."
> 
> ...




Lol 
If they can put down all that crap about a beverage they should be held responsible for a product that taste like sh.. more so than a hint of blackberries ect.
A customer of mine (going back awhile now) started producing his own Shiraz & gave me a complementry bottle to try


----------



## kenny (8 January 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I know nothing about wine, but when doing renos in a deceased estate house I bought recently I found 21 bottles of Chris Ringland Shiraz, Barossa Valley 1998.
> 
> We drank two bottles and it tastes ok still.
> 
> ...




GG, if you are serious maybe you should Google the wine which was formerly Three Rivers Shiraz. The 1998 was a rare drop and stored well, would command a decent price as they are hard to get hold of. Of course answering this probably sticks my neck out as a wine wanker wannabe.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## jancha (8 January 2010)

jancha said:


> Lol
> If they can put down all that crap about a beverage they should be held responsible for a product that taste like sh.. more so than a hint of blackberries ect.
> A customer of mine (going back awhile now) started producing his own Shiraz & gave me a complementry bottle to try




Sorry about that.
Anyway it was terrible & i told him so.
Found out after he disinfected the bottles in Jasol. No wonder it tasted bad!
Surprisingly after that batch he got it right & produced a nice red.


----------



## nulla nulla (27 January 2010)

Given that it was Australia Day yesterday, I thought it appropriate to do a lamb roast on the weber for dinner and wash it down with a 1998 Eileen Hardy Shiraz. A good finish to a good day. 
Oh, and the wine was great as well.


----------



## imajica (28 January 2010)

at my Australia day party we had:

James Boag Pure 

Fontys pool pinot noir

Cambrian Rock heathcote shiraz


----------



## nulla nulla (28 January 2010)

Yep, back to Earth last night. Dinner of left-over (Australia Day) lamb roast and a small bowl of pasta, washed down with a 2005 Wolf Blass Yellow Label Shiraz. Still good.


----------



## nulla nulla (21 February 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Yep, back to Earth last night. Dinner of left-over (Australia Day) lamb roast and a small bowl of pasta, washed down with a 2005 Wolf Blass Yellow Label Shiraz. Still good.




Tonights Sunday Roast, A long leg of Lamb on the weber bbq, will be washed down with a bottle of McWilliams "Brands Laiara"  2004 Coonawarra Cabernet Sauvignon. And it tastes great.


----------



## nulla nulla (5 March 2010)

Has anyone else tried the Penfolds 2007 Bin 389 Cabernet Shiraz and/or the Penfolds 2008 Bin 128 Coonawarra Shiraz? Currently on special at Dan Murphys.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 March 2010)

I have six empty bottles of Penfolds Bin 138 Grenache MourvÃ©dre Shiraz 2008, which were enjoyed last night.

Tomorrow night I have an ex Storm financial planner coming over for some    " advice ", believe it or not.

Can anyone suggest a good goon to buy to fill up the bottles, as I want to get him intoxicated to ply for information but do not want to spend over one hundred dollars in the process.

What would be a suitable cask wine to imitate this expensive drop.

I have no palate for vino, so its all the same to me, but he's been to Italy and South Africa, and although not bright, reckons he knows his wine.

gg


----------



## Calliope (5 March 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have no palate for vino, so its all the same to me.
> gg




So why waste money on expensive wines? My test for a good red is if you can wake up in the morning without a headache. There are several under 10 bucks that pass this test.


----------



## nomore4s (5 March 2010)

Calliope said:


> So why waste money on expensive wines? My test for a good red is if you can wake up in the morning without a headache. There are several under 10 bucks that pass this test.




hahaha that must be my problem then, I always wake up with a headache after drinking wine.


----------



## prawn_86 (6 March 2010)

Calliope said:


> So why waste money on expensive wines? My test for a good red is if you can wake up in the morning without a headache. There are several under 10 bucks that pass this test.






nomore4s said:


> hahaha that must be my problem then, I always wake up with a headache after drinking wine.




Im the same, but get the headache while im drinking it. It's mainly due to the sulfur they use in the production. I have worked in a winery and its not pretty


----------



## nulla nulla (4 June 2010)

Metala White Label 2005 Shiraz Cabernet (Langhorne Creek). Good drinking and 2 bottles left.


----------



## springhill (4 June 2010)

Personal fave;
Shingleback D block reserve 2005 was exquisite

Did a Marg River tour last year and the best i sampled was;
Voyager 2004 Cab Sav Merlot very blackcurrant/dark chocolate appeal to it

Voyager 2007 'Girt By Sea' Cab Merlot 2007, dark fruit flavours with a softness to it

Something different;

Gralyn Estate White Port 2008, served slightly chilled after meals.... divine! Very summer stonefruit appeal to it.... and this is coming from a stonefruit grower!


----------



## trainspotter (4 June 2010)

Current red on the lips is the 2000 Baroosa Valley Siraz "Farms". Winemaker is Thomas Jung. Around $70 per bottle but well worth it ! Yaldara Wines Lyndoch SA 5351. Superb !


----------



## nulla nulla (10 June 2010)

A better than average result today. dxs opened higher and jumped to $0.84, combined with an overnight trade on wbc and gains on gpt for the second day running. Time to lock it in.
What better way to celebrate than with a Wynns Coonawarra "Michael" Shirax 2003.


----------



## wayneL (10 June 2010)

My personal test of a good drink is how far into the future I can remember the taste (I.e. if I enjoyed it)

I can't remember a single bottle of woobla. I've had Grange, it tastes like ****.

I can remember the taste of particular beers... which might make me a blue collar philistine, but...

The taste I can remember most of all was a bottle of Armagnac given to my old man way back in the eighties from one of his high brow mates. It cost hundreds of dollars and man was it worth it.

I would deal drugs to get a hold of a bottle of that stuff again, but I can't remember the label.


----------



## nulla nulla (10 June 2010)

Funny that but I haven't tasted grange since about 1979-1980 when one of my mates brought a bottle to a barbeque. We were used to drinking $2-$3 bottles of red at the time and to us a big splash out was a mildara cab sav for $3 -$4. So we generously helped him consume this grange hermitage. 
I haven't drunk it since but I still remember the big fruit flavour with soft tannins and subtle wood. Like a rasberry jam flavoured wine. It was great with the T-bone steaks.


----------



## Aussiejeff (11 June 2010)

_**sniff**_

Ahhhhh.. this lightly aged thread exhibits a whiff of sultry undertones, the unmistakable earthy pungency of 3 day old sweat, a mild odour of decaying thought...

_**sip**_

Mmmmmmm...... I can detect a very forward, luscious, plummy cynicism, followed by a slightly ascerbic mid-palate. Definitely a slightly bitter aftertaste from late-edited obscenities....

Oh.

I guess that makes ME a wanker too!!


----------



## Ageo (11 June 2010)

Turkey Flat make some nice wines.

Nice little winery also


----------



## Twiddle (11 June 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> The one thing i dont understand about wine buffs is how they pretend there are certain flavours in the wine.
> 
> I have worked in a winery and know the winemaking process inside out, the only thing in wine is grape juice, water, chemicals, some yeast and flavouring from any tannin or wood used. No fruits/honey/citrus etc added.
> 
> Beer on the other hand is much more dynamic when you get good mirco brews. Good brewers use flowers, citrus (or just skins), chocolate, roasting techniques etc etc all to bring out actual flavours, not pretend ones that people make up in their heads :




Certain molecular compounds in wine do impart a flavour that not only mimics others, but is the same as others, because they are literally the same compounds. 

For example, the molecular compound which gives the peppercorn its peppery taste can be found in identical form in certain wines. When a wine expert says "It tastes peppery", they may be 100% correct because it _is_ peppery.

The molecular and chemical process involved in taste is very complex, and similar molecules can result from seemingly dissimilar organic materials. 

There is a good article in new scientist magazine a while back regarding this... if I can find the issue I will post details.


----------



## Mofra (11 June 2010)

Agree Twiddle - French Oak does have some commonality with Vanilla I believe, which is where some of that flavour comes from, whilst malolactic acid does give Chardonnay a buttery aroma, and many winemakers will stir the lees once a week to increase the rate of malo to enhance this characteristic of the wine.


----------



## trainspotter (18 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Current red on the lips is the 2000 Baroosa Valley Siraz "Farms". Winemaker is Thomas Jung. Around $70 per bottle but well worth it ! Yaldara Wines Lyndoch SA 5351. Superb !




Another bottle bites the dust ......... YUMMY !

mmmmmmmmmm ........ ya really have to try this one !


----------



## nulla nulla (19 June 2010)

Penfolds Bin 389 Cabernet/Shiraz 2002, still got 4 left to be drunk over the next couple of years.


----------



## J&M (19 June 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Penfolds Bin 389 Cabernet/Shiraz 2002, still got 4 left to be drunk over the next couple of years.




Now that would be a very good wine with a big steak or venison 
Do you have an air con wine cellar ???

James


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 June 2010)

Is it still a good rule of thumb to have 

Red with Meat

White with Fish



btw, I do think all wine buffs are wankers. 

gg


----------



## todster (19 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Another bottle bites the dust ......... YUMMY !
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm ........ ya really have to try this one !




Did you have the Hugo Boss outfit on while snogging the $70 bottle of woobler,or were you sitting on the ottoman in the red smoking jacket with a cuban and crown casino slippers stolen from the last trip to Melbourne


----------



## trainspotter (20 June 2010)

todster said:


> Did you have the Hugo Boss outfit on while snogging the $70 bottle of woobler,or were you sitting on the ottoman in the red smoking jacket with a cuban and crown casino slippers stolen from the last trip to Melbourne




LOL ..... I was looking at the spelling of my post actually ! Baroosa? Siraz?

Taylors St. Andrews Cabernet Sauvignon 2001 Clare Valley for dinner tonight. I will be reclining on the Chesterfields in the den this evening with some associates who may or may not be of Cuban extraction. Slippers are optional.


----------



## nulla nulla (3 July 2010)

Wynns Coonawarra Estate Cabernet Savignon "John Riddock" 1998. Only 2 left now and really mellow.


----------



## trainspotter (19 July 2010)

Post #68 again ........ Taylors X is the way forward. Thank you Julia Gillard for the slogan.


----------



## lakemac (20 July 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Wynns Coonawarra Estate Cabernet Savignon "John Riddock" 1998. Only 2 left now and really mellow.



Oh nulla nulla I am your new best friend . 

I had half a dozen of those which alas now onlyform part of my bodily structure (not sure which bit LOL but anyway) and some very fond memories.

That is one smoooooooth drop. Wish I was there to help you savour the last two bottles. Enjoy slowly.

From the same growing region an another amazing red - Rogue Homme 2005 Cab Sav. Found this at a pub in Parramatta. Bought out their entire cellar of the stuff it was that good. Unfortunately the Rogue Homme Limestone Coast winery is no longer - bought out by one of the large wine makers. Still have about 2 doz left. It would have to be one of the best reds I have ever had (and that includes the John Riddock, some exceptional Frenchies and some heavy hitting Hermitage's). You can actually smell the earth the vine was growing in (which always made me wonder how some "experts" were able to call which vineyard and even which side of the hill the grapes had grown - that was until I came across the RH - now I can understand how that is possible).

I am lucky as we live close to the Hunter Valley so it makes it easy to sample the vintages each year at the wineries - but alas mainly whites. The Hunter Valley is not up on its reds imho. Just wish I could get to the wineries in South Australia more often - the Coonawarra produces some of THE best reds in the world (again imho).

My receipe for enjoying wine - look at it in a glass, marvel at its colour, inhale the aroma, let that drift through your mind, then slowly taste it, roll it around your mouth and either spit it out if you hate it or order some more before someone else does...

Wine is like a lot of the finer things in life. To fully enjoy those things you have to involve all the senses, take the time to savour it. Doesn't matter if it is a top end sports car, a mate, a delicious meal (alas Level 41 is no longer  ). Deliberate, conscious presence and thought. Anyone who has ever done Tai Chi would understand what I am talking about.

To just drink a wine or spirit (good or bad) (or any item of fine distinction) without thinking about it is the mark of an uneducated person. A heathen if you like. Unfortunately the world is filled more with people lacking finesse and appreciation of skill than there are with those imbued such sensibilities. Without them fine wine, art, precision engineering, music, poetry, good food may well never have existed.


----------



## nulla nulla (20 July 2010)

Rather coincidental, I'm sitting here with a Rouge Homme Limestone Coast Shiraz Cabernet 2005. I used to enjoy the RH Pinot Noir but since the sale of the vineyard/winery it isn't produced anymore. 
I have to admit I wasn't impressed with the 2004 RH Coonawarra Cab Sav, however the Limestone Coast wines are good value.


----------



## lakemac (20 July 2010)

Doh! Note to self: Rouge Homme not Rogue Homme 

I knew there was something wrong when I spelt it but couldn't work it out. Too much inkahol.

Sounds like we have very very similar taste in fine wines


----------



## jancha (20 July 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Rather coincidental, I'm sitting here with a Rouge Homme Limestone Coast Shiraz Cabernet 2005. I used to enjoy the RH Pinot Noir but since the sale of the vineyard/winery it isn't produced anymore.
> I have to admit I wasn't impressed with the 2004 RH Coonawarra Cab Sav, however the Limestone Coast wines are good value.




Yeah buddy i agree the best overall wine value comes from the limestone coast, McLaren Vale, Barrossa Valley & Clare region SA in that order.
Use to have a wine tasting night once a month with my staff where by i would cover a dozen assorted bottles of wine from different regions from Australia with brown paper & try guess the grape & region.
Found SA on that had the best wine but each to their own.
Was good fun anyhow.


----------



## nulla nulla (29 July 2010)

Get Wines Direct are/were selling the George Wyndam Show Reserve Shiraz 2005 as a clean skin for $9.99 per bottle (In a Dozen). Multiple trophy winner and medalist. Great quaffing value in my opinion.


----------



## trainspotter (29 July 2010)

Devils Lair Margaret River Shiraz 2006 ........ shoes are optional.


----------



## nulla nulla (31 July 2010)

Campbells of Rutherglen, Bobbie Burns Shiraz 2006. Just the thing for the Sunday Roast Chickens an Vegetables.


----------



## trainspotter (20 August 2010)

Going all out tonight ... Grey Label Shiraz Wolf Blass 2005. Silky chocolate and lovely warm minty aftertaste (or is that the tim tams?) anyways ... heavenly berries in a rather large tumbler. Decanted of course. Enjoy.


----------



## springhill (20 August 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Going all out tonight ... Grey Label Shiraz Wolf Blass 2005. Silky chocolate and lovely warm minty aftertaste (or is that the tim tams?) anyways ... heavenly berries in a rather large tumbler. Decanted of course. Enjoy.




Nice choice TS, the 04 was superb also 
Found a good website that may help those searching for a particular wine.
http://www.wine-searcher.com/


----------



## trainspotter (20 August 2010)

springhill said:


> Nice choice TS, the 04 was superb also
> Found a good website that may help those searching for a particular wine.
> http://www.wine-searcher.com/




Thanks springhill .. will reference when I need to stock up again. Cheers !


----------



## springhill (20 August 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Thanks springhill .. will reference when I need to stock up again. Cheers !




You're welcome! If you ever get a chance try the Shingleback D Block Reserve Shiraz 2005.
Guarantee it will blow you away. If you ever do i'd appreciate your thoughts on it.


----------



## trainspotter (20 August 2010)

springhill said:


> You're welcome! If you ever get a chance try the Shingleback D Block Reserve Shiraz 2005.
> Guarantee it will blow you away. If you ever do i'd appreciate your thoughts on it.




Thanks dude ... will try and source a bottle or two for medicinal purposes. Readily available or do I need to join a wine club? Will try local and if unobtainable I will call my little Slovak mate in Kingsley who owns a Cellarbrations outlet to see if he can obtain for me.


----------



## springhill (20 August 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Thanks dude ... will try and source a bottle or two for medicinal purposes. Readily available or do I need to join a wine club? Will try local and if unobtainable I will call my little Slovak mate in Kingsley who owns a Cellarbrations outlet to see if he can obtain for me.




Yes medicinal purposes 
Is readily available at Vintage Cellars in South Perth, but will cost around $50 retail.
Can purchase them much cheaper on the website provided, though a $33-odd dollar subscription to order off site is necessary. But on the whole much cheaper than retail.
ATM on site is going for $20 auction price + 15% buyers premium. Half dozen minimum order + US16.50 delivery in Aus.
Will cost around $158 per half dozen + $33 joining fee. Compared to $300 retail. You do the math lol. If you can source it better, PM me, i'd be very interested.


----------



## nulla nulla (21 August 2010)

springhill said:


> Nice choice TS, the 04 was superb also
> Found a good website that may help those searching for a particular wine.
> http://www.wine-searcher.com/




Thanks Springhill. The site is now added to my favourites list under the Wine sub-folder.


----------



## springhill (1 September 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Thanks Springhill. The site is now added to my favourites list under the Wine sub-folder.




My pleasure nulla, anything to help out a fellow ASFer 



trainspotter said:


> Thanks dude ... will try and source a bottle or two for medicinal purposes. Readily available or do I need to join a wine club? Will try local and if unobtainable I will call my little Slovak mate in Kingsley who owns a Cellarbrations outlet to see if he can obtain for me.




TS, any luck on the Shingleback? Will be shouting a bottle for my bro-in-law for his Bday this weekend. Can't wait to crack it!


----------



## trainspotter (1 September 2010)

Have not run out of existing stock yet. Have placed order in with Slovak mate in Kingsley for a dozen bottles to be put aside for me. Will have them within a fortnight. Will keep you posted once scab has been ripped off.


----------



## nulla nulla (2 September 2010)

Rouge Homme Coonawarra Cabernet Savignon 2005. Great tonight with a beef goulash followed by some crackers and Mainland cheddar. Unfortunately it is my last bottle of this vintage.


----------



## Slipperz (2 September 2010)

I've just discovered the tempus two chardonnay from the hunter. What a delight!

Beautifully integrated vanilla oak flavours make this an irresistable tipple.

My local bottle o in lime street  is selling them 2 for 25... fair giving them away


----------



## nunthewiser (2 September 2010)

After reading this thread in depth through the many pages, i have come to the conclusion that i agree


----------



## derty (2 September 2010)

FYI - A matrix of vintage ratings for the major regional varieties from 1984-2009, from the Langton's site.  

The last 3 years from SW WA have been pearlers with Mudgee not surprisingly coming in at stone motherless


----------



## trainspotter (2 September 2010)

Slipperz said:


> I've just discovered the tempus two chardonnay from the hunter. What a delight!
> 
> Beautifully integrated vanilla oak flavours make this an irresistable tipple.
> 
> My local bottle o in lime street  is selling them 2 for 25... fair giving them away




Sparkling Pinot Chardonnay
From the sexy curvaceous bottle to the first waft of luscious stone and citrus fruit, and biscuity, creamy goodness, our Queen follows in the footsteps of traditional champagne. A premium, bottle fermented wine crafted from fruit sourced from the very best vineyards of South Australia and the cooler climates of Victoria, she skilfully blends pinot noir, chardonnay and pinot meuniere. Magical with dress ups and dress downs, spring races, fabulous canapÃ©s (especially salmon ones), our sparkling is sophisticated and full of life. 

It is lovely ! One of the best tasting bottles of FIZZ under $15. Rivals any $100 bottle any day IMO. Bolly, Moet, Veuve Clicquot is over rated.


----------



## nulla nulla (3 September 2010)

Have you tried sparkling shiraz? It appears to be making a resurgence in recent years.


----------



## nulla nulla (3 September 2010)

Brown Brothers "Patricia" Cabernet Savignon 2003. This wine continues to improve, getting better and better. Only 2 left now.


----------



## nulla nulla (9 September 2010)

Balgownie Estate (Bendigo) Shiraz 2005. Excellent.


----------



## trainspotter (9 September 2010)

Wolf Blass Silver Label Shiraz Viognier 2008. Guzzle now. Guzzle at lunchtime. Yummy. Pour it on your breakfast cereal.


----------



## springhill (9 September 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Wolf Blass Silver Label Shiraz Viognier 2008. Guzzle now. Guzzle at lunchtime. Yummy. Pour it on your breakfast cereal.




Watering down a shiraz TS?  For shame.......


----------



## trainspotter (9 September 2010)

springhill said:


> Watering down a shiraz TS?  For shame.......




LOLLOLL .... that's EXACTLY what I thought til I tried it ! I am going intravenous drip with this one. It is weak but it can be guzzled.

Got the Shingleback on order and should be here early next week. Will keep you atuned on the outcome.


----------



## nulla nulla (11 September 2010)

Polished off another cleanskin "George Wyndam Reserve Shiraz 2005" last night. I think Get Wines Direct still have this online for $9.95 a bottle in straight dozens. Might have to get some more at the rate this lot is going.


----------



## nulla nulla (2 October 2010)

Wolf Blass "Grey Label" Shiraz 2006. Drinking really well as I post and comes across as having the legs to go another 3-5 years at least. Fortunately I have another 7 bottles tucked away.


----------



## trainspotter (5 October 2010)

**WOW**


The Shingleback D Block Reserve Shiraz 2005 is superb. I was fascinated with how dark the wine was but the texture on the palate was exquisite. BIG Shiraz that was worth the wait to get my hands on. 

Thanks springhill for the heads up on this one.


----------



## Sean K (5 October 2010)

trainspotter said:


> **WOW**
> 
> 
> The Shingleback D Block Reserve Shiraz 2005 is superb. I was fascinated with how dark the wine was but the texture on the palate was exquisite. BIG Shiraz that was worth the wait to get my hands on.
> ...



Was that lunch TS?


----------



## wayneL (5 October 2010)

I think the question in the OP has been answered.


----------



## nulla nulla (5 October 2010)

Dan M has a "Yellow Label - Limited Release Cabernet Shiraz 2008" going for $13.90ea (In a six pack) atm. Blended on the older style Yellow Label (pre 1998), drinking excellently.


----------



## trainspotter (5 October 2010)

kennas said:


> Was that lunch TS?




After dinner mint Sir? Yummy !


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (8 October 2010)

CAB SAV said:


> I'll bite.
> Any difference between driving a BM or Mitsubishi?
> "         "         "  steak from King Island or Coles?
> "         "         "  Coke or Home brand Cola from Coles?
> ...




I gotta disagree with the first one... if anyone has driven a BM and a Bitsr****ty there is a big difference.  But yeah the rest more sure.. I may like the homebrand coke better actually :S


----------



## nunthewiser (8 October 2010)

wayneL said:


> I think the question in the OP has been answered.




 now that was sharp


----------



## nulla nulla (21 October 2010)

Jacabs Creek Reserve Shiraz, 2006. Very fruity, just the thing for chicken cordon bleu followed by mainland cheddar with crackers.


----------



## nulla nulla (22 October 2010)

George Wyndam Estate "Show Reserve Shiraz 2005" as a clean skin from "Get Wines Direct" online arround $9.99pb in dozen lots. I've just taken delivery of my third dozen (now have 26 left, 10 gone) and it is the best clean skin for value I've ever bought. The sales blurb is fairly accurate, this one is an international trophy winner...

"This wine is undoubtedly the most highly awarded a cleanskin we have ever sold. Under its normal label, this spectacular Shiraz has amassed a trophy cabinet absolutely bursting at the seams including 6 Trophies, 8 Gold, 6 Silver and 7 Bronze including a trophy at the prestigious Royal Melbourne where it outpointed some of Australia's top reds in the "Best Australian Red Style Section" including wines that fetch up to $150 a bottle including 3 vintages of Wolf Blass Black Label, Yalumba The Signature and Penfolds Bin 389.

We have taken the last of the stock and have negotiated a cracker of a price AT BELOW HALF PRICE FOR JUST $9.99 A BOTTLE BY THE DOZEN. Normally retailing in the market for up to $23.95 a bottle this is incredible value for money..THIS IS UNDOUBTEDLY THE MOST HIGHLY AWARDED CLEANSKIN WE HAVE EVER SOLD! GET IN QUICK FOR THIS ONE GUYS!

Just a few of the awards this little baby has picked up...

Trophy - Best Australian Style Red Wine Royal Melbourne
Trophy - Best in Class at RASQ Wine Show 
Trophy - Best Medium Wine Style at RASQ Wine Show 
Trophy - Grand Champion Wine at RASQ Wine Show
Best Red Wine in Ireland 2008 Noffla Wine Awards
Best New World Red Wine for under 20 Euro Noffla Wine Awards

Double Gold Medal - San Francisco International Wine Competition. 
Gold Medal - Royal Hobart Wine Show 
Gold Medal - RASQ Wine Show 
Gold Medal - Riverina Wine Show 
Gold Medal - National Wine Show of Australia 
Gold Medal - Monde Selection Belgium 
Gold Medal - New Zealand International Wine Show
Gold Medal - Best Australian Style Red Wine Royal Melbourne

Silver Medal - Cairns Show Wine Awards 
Silver Medal - Royal Queensland Wine Show 
Silver Medal - Rutherglen Wine Show 
Silver Medal - Lianhe Zaobao Wine Review Challenge 
Silver Medal - Royal Adelaide Wine Show 
Silver Medal - Tasters Guild International Wine Judging (USA) 

The fruit for this outstanding Shiraz was selected from some of the finest Shiraz regions across Australia including the Hunter Valley, Barossa Valley and McLaren Vale, amongst many more regions. After pressing, the wine was transferred into selected new and one year old barrels for up to 16 months. Only the finest barrels were then chosen to go into the final blend.

Dark cherry in colour with bright purple hues. The bouquet shows a spicy choc mint nose with lifted violets and vanilla bean. Dense ripe blackberry fruits with a luscious mid palate and a velvety tannin finish".

I admit I've never seen anyone selling it at $23.95, usually between $16.00 and $21.00, but in my opinion it is a tremendous wine and well worth trying.


----------



## trainspotter (22 October 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> now that was sharp




What was the question again?


----------



## nunthewiser (23 October 2010)

trainspotter said:


> What was the question again?





Its ok to be a wanker,how does that make you feel ?


I could be wrong


----------



## trainspotter (23 October 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Its ok to be a wanker,how does that make you feel ?
> 
> 
> I could be wrong




MAAAAAAAAAAATE ....... I have been a wanker for 29 years now. No problem. Me and Mrs Palmer are on good terms.

By the by. New blood in the wine cabinet is the Jim Barry 2002 "The Benbournie" Cabernet Sauvignon. 

BIG, BEAUTIFUL, BALLSY WINE !!!!!! Like drinking a New York Steak.


----------



## nulla nulla (13 November 2010)

Wolf Blass Grey Label Shiraz 2003. Can't beleive how good this is. Only problem is, I only have one left.


----------



## nulla nulla (14 November 2010)

Either the family is getting bigger or the legs of lamb are getting smaller. Two on the webber (bbq) tonight. One buttlerflied and brushed over with mustard and cracked pepper. The other as it came from the butcher on the bone. 

The first one came off the bbq after 30 minutes, then was left to sit under alfoil for 15 minutes. Served up with nuked potatoes and steamed butter beans. The second one came off the bbq after an hour and 10 minutes, cooked to perfection.

Washed the lot down with a bottle of Wynns Coonawarra Shiraz 2008. This is a bit young but drinking well and looks like it will cellar for another 3 -5 years easily.


----------



## trainspotter (9 April 2011)

Hitting the Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc tonight ....... goes real well with the Panadene Forte and the Amoxycillin.


----------



## nulla nulla (9 April 2011)

Ran out of "Neurofen Plus" today and had to settle for a bottle of Lindemans "St George" Cabernet Savignon 2001. Feeling much better now.


----------



## white_goodman (10 April 2011)

yes they are wankers, cos a good number are pis5heads but are under the illusion they are not cos they are drinking some fruity delight..


----------



## Slipperz (10 April 2011)

Last nights ABC news reported this years harvest in down 50%. A lot of VIC and SA growers have been rained out by Yasi and botyrtis is their only chance for a buck this year. Fruit has been slow to ripen as well due to lower than usual temps with all the rain so now many crops are at risk of early frost damage as well.

Not sure how they fared in the Margaret as it's been pretty hot out west  but  2011 will not be remembered as a  particularly good year methinks.


----------



## Calliope (10 April 2011)

white_goodman said:


> yes they are wankers, cos a good number are pis5heads but are under the illusion they are not cos they are drinking some fruity delight..




Nicola Roxon agrees with you, and in line with the "nanny state" complex she intends to make all wine bottles have a plain olive green label with a repulsive  image like this;


----------



## sptrawler (10 April 2011)

Dan M has Fox Creek "Shadows Run" $10.90 ea, not a bad Shiraz, Cab/ Sav


----------



## pixel (10 April 2011)

Try a Mandalay Road Zinfandel:


> It has  a minty nose and a full, sweet palate tasting of prunes,  raisins and dates with a good dash of pepper and cloves. The wine has a   luscious mouthfeel of black fruit and well integrated oak. The tannins  gently coat the tongue while the whole flavours are persistent and  linger on the palate.



Couldn't agree more.
PS: They also have a great Shiraz.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2011)

I would bet London to a brick, that no cognoscenti here would know the difference between an expensive drop of white or red , and an equivalent wine in a red or green goon, if it were blinded.

It is one of the greater myths prevalent in the minds of the hoi polloi.

I meself have ten expensive looking bottles, which have been through refilling of some 1000 times from goon, which invariably excite my poser guests.

gg


----------



## nulla nulla (10 April 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would bet London to a brick, that no cognoscenti here would know the difference between an expensive drop of white or red , and an equivalent wine in a red or green goon, if it were blinded.
> 
> It is one of the greater myths prevalent in the minds of the hoi polloi.
> 
> ...




I dodn't claim to be an expert. I can't tell the difference between some regions and/or which side of the hill or what vinyards the grapes come from but when you're ready to do your blind tasting comparing some "Really good Wines" with not so good wines, let us know. 

Just opened a bottle of Eileen Hardy Shiraz 1998 and it tastes great.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> I dodn't claim to be an expert. I can't tell the difference between some regions and/or which side of the hill or what vinyards the grapes come from but when you're ready to do your blind tasting comparing some "Really good Wines" with not so good wines, let us know.
> 
> Just opened a bottle of Eileen Hardy Shiraz 1998 and it tastes great.




Mate, if you do not claim to be an expert, you are not one.

That is the problem in this space, any ole wino can raise a paw to be an expert.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (10 April 2011)

luv ya work GG 

I was given a carton/box/12 bottles of a very expensive grange once.

It was a good deed payment given to someone that was ignorant of its apparent qualities and expense

I am not a wine connoirsour.

I drank numerous bottles one night whilst fishing with a friend at tin can bay jetty.

I drank a cask of cheap ole woobla one night whilst fishing with a mate at horshoe bay in bowen

they both got me pi$$ed, and both tasted better after the third glass.

Im a Bourbon drinker and happy to stay that way until they invent a wine that tastes like bourbon

if you enjoy and appreciate different grapes , well more power to ya at least its an enjoyable pastime


----------



## trainspotter (10 April 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would bet London to a brick, that no cognoscenti here would know the difference between an expensive drop of white or red , and an equivalent wine in a red or green goon, if it were blinded.
> 
> It is one of the greater myths prevalent in the minds of the hoi polloi.
> 
> ...




I will take that bet. Name the time and place.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2011)

Ross Island Hotel, Townsville
Mayday
10am
Public Bar

gg


----------



## trainspotter (10 April 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Ross Island Hotel, Townsville
> Mayday
> 10am
> Public Bar
> ...




Looks like I am going to Townsville. 99 Boundary Street in the Railway Estate to be precise.  Is it easier to go from Perth to Cairns and flit down or is it better to go Perth to Brisbane then up to Townsville?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Looks like I am going to Townsville. 99 Boundary Street in the Railway Estate to be precise.




And very welcome, after all the floods we need as many tourists as possible.

You ts can stay at Casa Gumnut.

I can post suitable accomodation for seconds, fans, punters, camp followers and mother-in-law.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (10 April 2011)

It appears that it is easier to fly to Brisbane and catch the Sunlander to Townsville. Jetstar is booked out for the dates I require over the Mayday period. Will make some more inquiries to confirm availability. A day or two in Brisvegas to catchup with relatives then off to the Ross Island Hotel for a tasting test.


----------



## Julia (10 April 2011)

trainspotter said:


> It appears that it is easier to fly to Brisbane and catch the Sunlander to Townsville. Jetstar is booked out for the dates I require over the Mayday period. Will make some more inquiries to confirm availability. A day or two in Brisvegas to catchup with relatives then off to the Ross Island Hotel for a tasting test.



Hope you're serious about this.  
What could be more entertaining?  ASF's two most colourful characters facing off!
Can't wait.


----------



## trainspotter (10 April 2011)

Julia said:


> Hope you're serious about this.
> What could be more entertaining?  ASF's two most colourful characters facing off!
> Can't wait.




I am quaffing down the $8.99 Wolf Blass Eaglehawk Cuvee Brut to get my taste buds attuned to the lower end of the scale in anticipation of the goon bags that GG will be serving up. I personally prefer the Sarantos Soft Press Chardonnay as an after dinner wine which also has a similar $$$ value.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2011)

trainspotter said:


> I am quaffing down the $8.99 Wolf Blass Eaglehawk Cuvee Brut to get my taste buds attuned to the lower end of the scale in anticipation of the goon bags that GG will be serving up. I personally prefer the Sarantos Soft Press Chardonnay as an after dinner wine which also has a similar $$$ value.




I've had more expressive goon, for less cost. 


Pseuds Corner Appreciation Society ( Goon Inc )

Goon $8.79, Dan Murphy's Ross River Rd. Townsville, Lindemans .It had a thrilling touch to it's cardboard shell. On percussing it's skin, I felt a Santangolfo resonance, shaking it I could imagine Berbers thrilling upon the North coast of Cyranea, turning it's pot opening, it thrilled with a gush of red, dome washed sunset grape, upon my palate a taste of forbidden, bending to it's spell, a faint mushroom, then it lingered.

All in all.

Noice.


gg


----------



## burglar (11 April 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ...
> 
> All in all.
> 
> ...




lol

My humble opinion: most posters here, are wannabe wine buffs!!
Just between you, me and Robert Parker! Ok


----------



## nulla nulla (11 April 2011)

Updating last nights post. Just as we were about to sit down for dinner (Roast Long Leg of Lamb) two friends arrived and accepted our invitiation to dinner. 

To supplement the Eileen Hardy Shiraz 1998 we opened a cleanskin "George Wyndham Estate Show Reserve Shiraz 2005".

The clean skin was a clear winner, although to be fair to the Eileen Hardy (which was still a very good wine) the George Wyndham Estate Show Reserve Shiraz 2005 was also the multiple winner of International Trophies and Medals.


----------



## Twiddle (12 April 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would bet London to a brick, that no cognoscenti here would know the difference between an expensive drop of white or red , and an equivalent wine in a red or green goon, if it were blinded.
> 
> It is one of the greater myths prevalent in the minds of the hoi polloi.
> 
> ...





I agree that a lot of people could not. However someone who has spent time studying wine and has been in blind tastings before should have no troubles picking between a very good bottle and goon.

I have done this test blind with friends.

We also did coke and pepsi, brie and camembert.

Most people failed on the cola and cheese test, but most people picked the wine. Simply because the goon was overly sweet, and really quite nasty.

Interestingly it was the people most confident about the coke/pepsi that failed the worst, identifying the least amount correct. So often the way... the Dunning Krueger effect.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect


If you were to pit a good $15 bottle vs a good $100 bottle I think you would probably be right, and most people would fail to distinguish.


----------



## burglar (12 April 2011)

Twiddle said:


> ... Most people failed on the cola and cheese test, ...
> 
> If you were to pit a good $15 bottle vs a good $100 bottle I think you would probably be right, and most people would fail to distinguish.




Now your talking "Marketing" !


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 April 2011)

burglar said:


> Now your talking "Marketing" !




I had a particularly interesting Darlinghurst briefcase last night, a Coolabah.

gg


----------



## nulla nulla (12 April 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I had a particularly interesting Darlinghurst briefcase last night, a Coolabah.
> 
> gg




Too upmarket and expensive for Surry Hills and too down market and cheap for Paddington.


----------



## breaker (12 April 2011)

Coolabah Lambrussco has had a detramental effect on my liver, but i did bath in it


----------



## trainspotter (17 April 2011)

$21 bottle of Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc superchilled whereby the icicles are just forming when you take it out of the freezer and it hits room temperature. BIG "cristal d'arques" goblet and showings signs of perfect grapes blended with a lovely aftertone. YUMMY. 

Have just ordered 20 bottles from wineboxwarehouse of mixed varietal reds that will grace my cellar. Some to quaff now, some to decant soon and some to bing back to life in 2 to 3 years time.


----------



## trainspotter (20 April 2011)

Unfortunately I will not be able to make my prearranged date with GG at the Ross Island Hotel due to the unforseen arrival of some relatives who have chosen to lob their cabooses into my trainstation for a period of several weeks. This is most upsetting as I was looking forward to the challenge of scolling goon bags and quaffing Stones Green Ginger Wine with GG et al.

I can reschedule for the Queen's Birthday Monday 13th of June if GG's dance card is not full.

In the meantime I will be sampling the Jim Barry, "The Benbournie", Cabernet Sauvignon 2002 as my way of drowning my sorrows for this faux pas on my behalf.


----------



## nulla nulla (8 May 2011)

Nailed a Mount Pleasant "Old Paddock & Old Hill" Hunter Valley Shiraz 2006 last night. Very underated in my opinion.


----------



## Billyb (13 May 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> I have worked in a winery and know the winemaking process inside out, the only thing in wine is grape juice, water, chemicals, some yeast and flavouring from any tannin or wood used. No fruits/honey/citrus etc added.




However fermented grape juice releases certain chemicals which are found in other fruits (raspberries apples etc) - hence why these flavours are present even though they aren't actually used in the manufacturing process. SO it's not completely BS 

However I agree there's a lot of marketing in wines. I am not a wine buff but I do enjoy trying to work out the differences between different wines when I drink them on the odd occasions.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 May 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Unfortunately I will not be able to make my prearranged date with GG at the Ross Island Hotel due to the unforseen arrival of some relatives who have chosen to lob their cabooses into my trainstation for a period of several weeks. This is most upsetting as I was looking forward to the challenge of scolling goon bags and quaffing Stones Green Ginger Wine with GG et al.
> 
> I can reschedule for the Queen's Birthday Monday 13th of June if GG's dance card is not full.
> 
> In the meantime I will be sampling the Jim Barry, "The Benbournie", Cabernet Sauvignon 2002 as my way of drowning my sorrows for this faux pas on my behalf.




Please keep the bottles, as I can fill them with goon and represent them to you with a grand tasting when you arrive in the Bordeaux of the North.

gh


----------



## trainspotter (25 May 2011)

Only a coupla weeks to go .... savouring a 2006 Shinglebak Shiraz D Block Reserve to commiserate.

Can hardly wait for the goon bags ..... Pfffffffffffftttttttttttttttt !!!!!!!


----------



## springhill (26 May 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Only a coupla weeks to go .... savouring a 2006 Shinglebak Shiraz D Block Reserve to commiserate.
> 
> Can hardly wait for the goon bags ..... Pfffffffffffftttttttttttttttt !!!!!!!




How is 06 compared to 05 TS?


----------



## trainspotter (26 May 2011)

springhill said:


> How is 06 compared to 05 TS?




Not as deep in the complexity of the aftertaste IMO. Same dark garnet colour and lovely smooth tannins with the start, slightly acidic in the middle and mid palate is very aromatic but the finish is a little lacking.


----------



## nulla nulla (18 June 2011)

Petewr Lehman Stonewall Shiraz 2005, no complaints.


----------



## nulla nulla (30 June 2011)

Another bottle of Peter Lehman Stonewell Barossa Shiraz 2005. End of Fiscal Year celebrations, life is good...ish.


----------



## trainspotter (30 June 2011)

Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc 2010 for EOFY for mine. Chilled to perfection and went fabulous with the Thai food I cooked for dinner. Life is taking some interesting turns.


----------



## nulla nulla (30 June 2011)

Personally I find Savignon Blanc too dry. I prefer a Semillon if I have to drink white wine otherwise red wine goes with anything. After all we have Pinot, Shiraz, Cab Sav & blends of Cab Sav, Shiraz and Merlot, why spoil a meal with a woosy white?


----------



## trainspotter (30 June 2011)

Aaaaaahhhhhhhhh yes my learned sommelier ... I was matching the wine with the food  I cooked

My life turns did not feel up to a nice Grenache tonight. Sauvignon Blanc met my mood.


----------



## nulla nulla (1 July 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Aaaaaahhhhhhhhh yes my learned sommelier ... I was matching the wine with the food  I cooked
> 
> My life turns did not feel up to a nice Grenache tonight. Sauvignon Blanc met my mood.




I hope your "life turns" turn out okay. I'm sorry I overlooked Grenache and for the record I don't mind a chilled Rose' with a bbq on a hot day.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 July 2011)

It truly irritates me that so many posters on this thread commence or add in the following " I am not a wine expert ".

Well I am a wine expert.

And I prefer Goon.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (1 July 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It truly irritates me that so many posters on this thread commence or add in the following " I am not a wine expert ".
> 
> Well I am a wine expert.
> 
> ...




That makes you a Goon expert. Nothing more and nothing less. 

Are you a sommelier? Do you have an extensive cellar? Do you order different wines at restaurants to match your food? Do you try other Goon bags for taste purposes only?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 July 2011)

trainspotter said:


> That makes you a Goon expert. Nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> Are you a sommelier? Do you have an extensive cellar? Do you order different wines at restaurants to match your food? Do you try other Goon bags for taste purposes only?




Goon is good, and goon is cheap.
I have never been to the Somme, nor to Anzac Cove.
I have an extensive cellar, at my mate's Dan.
I never order wines at restaurants, to match my food, preferring others to make gooses of themselves.
I never taste wine, I drink it. 
Wine buffs are wankers.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (1 July 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Goon is good, and goon is cheap.
> I have never been to the Somme, nor to Anzac Cove.
> I have an extensive cellar, at my mate's Dan.
> I never order wines at restaurants, to match my food, preferring others to make gooses of themselves.
> ...




But but but you said "Well I am a wine expert." IPSO FACTO - you are a wanker! 

Do you use the silver bag as a pillow ?


----------



## jancha (1 July 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Goon is good, and goon is cheap.
> I have never been to the Somme, nor to Anzac Cove.
> I have an extensive cellar, at my mate's Dan.
> I never order wines at restaurants, to match my food, preferring others to make gooses of themselves.
> ...




GG. By reading some of your comments I'd say you'd make a good goose of yourself. Now what wine goes with goose? Oh yes a white goon sac for the table thanks. Cheaper by the gallon.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 July 2011)

trainspotter said:


> But but but you said "Well I am a wine expert." IPSO FACTO - you are a wanker!
> 
> Do you use the silver bag as a pillow ?




I said I was an expert, not a buff.

This thread is about buff heads, or boofheads as we call them at the Ross Island Hotel.

I have slept on the silver pillow, and a darn good pillow it makes.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (1 July 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I said I was an expert, not a buff.
> 
> This thread is about buff heads, or boofheads as we call them at the Ross Island Hotel.
> 
> ...




So an expert is above a buff? WOW you must have calluses on both hands ? 

I especially enjoy monsoon rains in Alice Springs when the Todd River runs. Lotsa silver pillows float by Pffffffffttttttttttttttttttt !


----------



## poverty (1 July 2011)

As the manager of a bottleshop in a very low socio-economic area I would have to agree that goon wins hands down.  The only question that baffles the experts, do you want the sunnyvale, the coolabah or the golden oak??


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 July 2011)

poverty said:


> As the manager of a bottleshop in a very low socio-economic area I would have to agree that goon wins hands down.  The only question that baffles the experts, do you want the sunnyvale, the coolabah or the golden oak??




At last an expert, not a buff.

Perhaps we should run a blind tasting, or a tasting, blind.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (1 July 2011)

It could be contrived from povertys epiphany that the bias for goon is based upon their economic status.

I have proffered my services to no avail. I will sit quietly in the corner and sulk with my 2005 Jackamans Langmeil Cab Sav.


----------



## nulla nulla (1 July 2011)

My Barwang 2007 Shiraz was a little raw on opening but opened up nicely with a little breathing time. Only problem is....the bottle is now empty.


----------



## trainspotter (1 July 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> My Barwang 2007 Shiraz was a little raw on opening but opened up nicely with a little breathing time. Only problem is....the bottle is now empty.




Go for another and decant it brother! SMOOOOOOOOOOOTH as silk ! Don't forget to use an aerator when you pour.


----------



## Julia (1 July 2011)

poverty said:


> As the manager of a bottleshop in a very low socio-economic area I would have to agree that goon wins hands down.  The only question that baffles the experts, do you want the sunnyvale, the coolabah or the golden oak??



 Poverty, what's your view about the suggestion there should be a floor price for alcohol such as is about to be introduced in the Northern Territory where I understand cask wine has been removed from retail shelves and clean skins will retail at more than $9 per bottle?

We are told the reason for this addition to the nanny state dictates is because many alcoholics choose cask wine on the basis that it's the cheapest % alcohol by volume available.
In reality, if cheap wine is not available, they will quite likely switch to metho or something similar.

Yet another example of a blanket rule for everyone to make some inconsequential gesture toward controlling the behaviour of addicts.

I know there are many people on low incomes who are able to enjoy a glass of cask wine (without being in the slightest at risk of quaffing the lot) because it's pretty cheap, but if it were - as has been suggested - to triple in price, their budget wouldn't allow it.

Interested in what you think the effect of such an extension of the nanny state to the whole country would be in terms of your sales.


----------



## poverty (1 July 2011)

Julia said:


> Poverty, what's your view about the suggestion there should be a floor price for alcohol such as is about to be introduced in the Northern Territory where I understand cask wine has been removed from retail shelves and clean skins will retail at more than $9 per bottle?




Julia this proposal is quite amazing in that it's essentially aimed at the poor, or at least at those who like to keep their drinking budget low, while the wine-buffs and beer-drinking aussie heros supposedly won't be affected.



> We are told the reason for this addition to the nanny state dictates is because many alcoholics choose cask wine on the basis that it's the cheapest % alcohol by volume available.
> In reality, if cheap wine is not available, they will quite likely switch to metho or something similar.




I certainly agree that many alcoholics do choose cask wine and it can be quite destructive, but it's also enjoyed by many who drink in moderation.  Pensioners seem particularly fond of the stuff so I can't imagine the floor-price being much a vote winner in those circles.

Ironally a floor tax will have the opposite effect of the alcopops tax and even things back out quite a bit, instead of the goon-bag the teenagers will go back to a slab of cruisers or a bottle of spirits + a 2L coke because the price differential will no longer be as large.



> I know there are many people on low incomes who are able to enjoy a glass of cask wine (without being in the slightest at risk of quaffing the lot) because it's pretty cheap, but if it were - as has been suggested - to triple in price, their budget wouldn't allow it.
> 
> Interested in what you think the effect of such an extension of the nanny state to the whole country would be in terms of your sales.




This is pure guesswork but here goes:

-Sales would likely fall a bit but not by much.  Problem drinkers would still drink but they might have to give up some non-essentials such as toilet paper and food.  Most sales lost would be responsible drinkers who simply decide it's no longer worth the expense and drink a lot less.  Beer and Spirits sales would go back up, especially cheap beer as it would presumably be right at the floor price, good news for FGL holders    A cask-drinker would have 2 choices, either tradeup their tastes and swallow the extra cost of drinking (and have the option of switching to beer) or reduce their intake.

-Gross Profit might improve as the products with great bang-for-your-back for the customer are removed a lot would inadvertantly end up buying poor-value products like premixed 6packs for $20+, a lot of my customers come into the store with the last $10 or $20 they have in the whole world, they've already determined they're going to drink that money before they even see the prices.

-Theft would increase.  Some people really don't like to go without.  With alcohol taxes indexed to CPI and increasing twice a year as it is, drinking is getting more and more expensive as it is for the average welfare recipient.  You just can't drink like a king on the dole like you could 10 years ago and it's only going to get harder, but these people have grown up doing it, the welfare state has enabled them, but now it's threatening to take it all away??  Poor blighters don't even realise it's happening either.

- I really need a new job.


----------



## trainspotter (5 July 2011)

Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc is taking a hit for the team again. Chilled to perfection out of a very large DAMPIERRE cristal d'arques ..... Magnifique' !


----------



## nulla nulla (8 July 2011)

Tonights choice is a Penfolds Bin 389 Cabernet Shiraz 1998. Accompanying a dinner of  Rib Eye Roast (from Woolworths 1.4kgs) cooked on the weber for 45 minutes then allowed to rest for 10 minutes under foil and cloth (well done on the outside but tending to rare in the middle). Very tasty.

Passed a personal milestone today on the market and good reason to kick back and enjoy life a little.


----------



## springhill (8 July 2011)

Langmeil 'Hanging Snakes' 2008 Shiraz.

95% Shiraz, 5% Viognier.

Still a little young, but very easy drinking.

For those that love a sweet white, i'd suggest the Langmeil 'Live Wire' Riesling, magnifico!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 July 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Tonights choice is a Penfolds Bin 389 Cabernet Shiraz 1998. Accompanying a dinner of  Rib Eye Roast (from Woolworths 1.4kgs) cooked on the weber for 45 minutes then allowed to rest for 10 minutes under foil and cloth (well done on the outside but tending to rare in the middle). Very tasty.
> 
> Passed a personal milestone today on the market and good reason to kick back and enjoy life a little.




I am so pleased for you nulla, passing your milestone.

Did you have a smoke afterward, with your mate Lex Ettz, that well known vigneron 

I always have a smoke with pie and peas and goon.

I am tucking in to a Morris Dry Red 4l Cask. It is a smooth, well rounded dry red with generous fruit flavour and length. A more than acceptable cask wine. 

And I'll still be going for $11.99 when you are on to your 5th bottle of PB389CS1998.

gg


----------



## nulla nulla (8 July 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I am so pleased for you nulla, passing your milestone.
> 
> Did you have a smoke afterward, with your mate Lex Ettz, that well known vigneron




Nah mate, gave up smoking over 25 years ago.



> I always have a smoke with pie and peas and goon.
> 
> I am tucking in to a Morris Dry Red 4l Cask. It is a smooth, well rounded dry red with generous fruit flavour and length. A more than acceptable cask wine.
> 
> ...




After tonights bottle, I only have one left, which I will try to hide away for another 2-3 years. I don't mind the Morris Dry Red but it doesn't seem to improve with time. Yeah I know, you just get a fresh one.


----------



## nulla nulla (31 July 2011)

Tonights drop with roast chicken (on the weber) is a bottle of Wynns Coonawarra Estate "Micheal" Shiraz 2003 (decanted and allowed to breath for 40 minutes). Succulent is the only way to describe it and I have two more on the wine rack.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 July 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Tonights drop with roast chicken (on the weber) is a bottle of Wynns Coonawarra Estate "Micheal" Shiraz 2003 (decanted and allowed to breath for 40 minutes). Succulent is the only way to describe it and I have two more on the wine rack.




At Casa Gumnut we have a full complement of family for spaghetti bolognese and are tucking in to a Coolabah Lambrusco Red, and at $9 a cask is good value.

It is juicy, ripe , a hint of plums and blackberries with a structured palate. 

I tried to let it breathe for a few minutes but I got short of breath and took the initiative.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (31 July 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> At Casa Gumnut we have a full complement of family for spaghetti bolognese and are tucking in to a Coolabah Lambrusco Red, and at $9 a cask is good value.
> 
> It is juicy, ripe , a hint of plums and blackberries with a structured palate.
> 
> ...




HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ! Only us wine buffs can do that !!!!!! Cardboard Chateau dont count ! LOLOL ...... enjoy GG. I am sure the next day it wont tatse the same !


----------



## simplewealthguy (2 August 2011)

I love a cheeky cab sav or shiraz to mull over and appreciate over a hearty winter meal. . . . i also love a cheap and nasty chardy to guzzle with a few mates and laugh until i fall over.  Makes me a part time wanker i think.
PS i do more guzzling than mulling.


----------



## nulla nulla (5 September 2011)

Yesterdays drop was a James Hardy Cabernet Savignon 2001, Fathers day lunch with beef wellington, scalloped potatoes and greens.


----------



## nulla nulla (7 October 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Tonights choice is a Penfolds Bin 389 Cabernet Shiraz 1998. Accompanying a dinner of  Rib Eye Roast (from Woolworths 1.4kgs) cooked on the weber for 45 minutes then allowed to rest for 10 minutes under foil and cloth (well done on the outside but tending to rare in the middle). Very tasty.
> 
> Passed a personal milestone today on the market and good reason to kick back and enjoy life a little.




After the ups and downs of the market since the linked post (Early July 2011), it is pleasing to be able to say that another (positive) milestone was passed today. Even more so when you consider the comparitive level of the xao. Quiet celebration with a $8.50 bottle of Penfolds Koonunga Hill Shiraz 1997 to wash down a feed at the local Thai Restaurant.


----------



## nulla nulla (2 December 2011)

8th of July 2011, 7 October 2011 and 02 December 2011. Milestones reached and passed. 

Celebrations tonight will be Roast Leg of Lamb (was on special at Woolworths, gotta get my maximum value out of that stock) roast veg and greens, washing it all down with a Wynns Coonawarra Estate "John Riddoch" Cabernet Savignon 1998.


----------



## sptrawler (2 December 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> 8th of July 2011, 7 October 2011 and 02 December 2011. Milestones reached and passed.
> 
> Celebrations tonight will be Roast Leg of Lamb (was on special at Woolworths, gotta get my maximum value out of that stock) roast veg and greens, washing it all down with a Wynns Coonawarra Estate "John Riddoch" Cabernet Savignon 1998.




I rushed down to Woolies, wine 25% off, problem was it now came in at the same price as choice 1. Talk about disappointed I mumbled under my breath all the way home.


----------



## Eager (2 December 2011)

Who else from here has made their own GSM blend at Penfolds...and very nearly got it right?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 December 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> 8th of July 2011, 7 October 2011 and 02 December 2011. Milestones reached and passed.
> 
> Celebrations tonight will be Roast Leg of Lamb (was on special at Woolworths, gotta get my maximum value out of that stock) roast veg and greens, washing it all down with a Wynns Coonawarra Estate "John Riddoch" Cabernet Savignon 1998.




Mrs Gumnut and I are settling in to a Noodle Box Hot Box and Nasi with Seafood, washed down with a delicious Stanley Cabernet Merlot in a fetching 4L cask costing less than $3 per litre.

This fruit driven soft red has lashings of ripe berries and cherry flavours, it finishes soft on the palate.

The noodles and rice "ain't bad neither, eh."

We are so lucky to live in Australia with an abundance of fine exotic food and excellent goon.

gg


----------



## IFocus (2 December 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> 8th of July 2011, 7 October 2011 and 02 December 2011. Milestones reached and passed.
> 
> Celebrations tonight will be Roast Leg of Lamb (was on special at Woolworths, gotta get my maximum value out of that stock) roast veg and greens, washing it all down with a Wynns Coonawarra Estate "John Riddoch" Cabernet Savignon 1998.





Nice work Nulla


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 January 2012)

Could anyone suggest a good wine to go with a 3 Piece KFC and Fries.

gg


----------



## pixel (15 January 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Could anyone suggest a good wine to go with a 3 Piece KFC and Fries.
> 
> gg



 try this one:


----------



## DB008 (15 January 2012)

^Classic!


----------



## Logique (15 January 2012)

Oh dear god no!

Red Wine Is Good For You, Right? Not So Fast: Researcher Accused of Fraud
Friday Jan 13, 2012 – by Thembi Ford
http://www.clutchmagonline.com/2012...ight-not-so-fast-researcher-accused-of-fraud/

A University of Connecticut researcher who studied the link between aging and a substance found in red wine has committed more than 100 acts of data fabrication and falsification, the university said Wednesday, throwing much of his work into doubt.


----------



## nulla nulla (21 January 2012)

I picked up some "Stonehaven" Limestone Coast "Hidden Sea" 2005 Shiraz ($9.99pb x 12),which is drinking really well at the moment.


----------



## nulla nulla (28 January 2012)

Tried a Paxton "Jones Block" McLaren Vale Shiraz 2008. Young but showing plenty of promise. Will see if I can source some more to keep for a couple of years.


----------



## nulla nulla (1 April 2012)

There seems to be plenty of the George Wyndam Estate Reds available at the moment for arround $14.00 per bottle. The Cabernet Melot 2007 is drinking a treat right now and still has some cellaring potential as well.


----------



## Glen48 (1 April 2012)

Here in the Philippines due to location and cost it is hard to find a fine wine the closes to a wine is the noise from a Jeepney Diff. 
However after some research I have discovered it is easy for to have  a do it to your self kits  (DITY), first take some Blue kero which is cheap as there is no tax on the stuff here, chill for a few hours and pour in to a chilled Wine glass add about 1 table spoon of Eno's more or less depending on the effervescent required. 
 I have found from experience not to smoke or be around smokes whilst partaking.
 I have called it Darwin Champagne and looking into marketing it to the locals.

 The Blue drink tends to blend well with a local same colour pirated movie as there is no need to worry about trying to follow the subtitles by the third glass.


----------



## AlanGreenspan (3 April 2012)

About the only wine ive had the displeasure of tasting is Coolabah's "fruity lexia" (see: cheap goon) 

Not exactly a fine french red burgundy but the fundamentals are still there, get inebriated and sleep with good looking women.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 April 2012)

I have been indulging in some value reds of late and can recommend the following all in the $10 > $13 range @ Dan Murphy's and Woolies.


Red Knot Shiraz by Shingleback 2010
Tempus Two Cab Merlot 2011
Catching Thieves Cab Merlot (Margaret river) 2011
Fifth Leg Shiraz, Cab Sav, Merlot (Margaret river) 2010

All good drinking and great value.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2012)

May I recommend this beautiful cask, Stanley Cabernet Sauvignon 4L, of which the Gumnut clan, this night have consumed three.

It goes beautifully with Spaghetti Bolognese.

It is a medium body wine with currants and raspberry flavours.

I believe the hard up bogans of South Yarra and Rose Bay have it with barbecues.

Nonetheless it is a sweet drop.

Total cost tonight for 12 litres is $35.97

gg


----------



## Julia (4 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> May I recommend this beautiful cask, Stanley Cabernet Sauvignon 4L, of which the Gumnut clan, this night have consumed three.
> 
> It goes beautifully with Spaghetti Bolognese.
> 
> ...




If the zealots have their way you'll in future be up for around four times that amount for your evening's pleasure.


----------



## trainspotter (4 April 2012)

Mt Monster. The Back Block. 2009 Shiraz. Limestone Coast. $12 a bottle. A+ :bier:


----------



## wayneL (4 April 2012)

trainspotter said:


> Mt Monster. The Back Block. 2009 Shiraz. Limestone Coast. $12 a bottle. *A+* :bier:




I often wonder why folks pay $40-$60 plus plus plus when there are nice at those sort of prices.

Perhaps I'm a wine Philistine, but I can't say I notice the 'superiorness' of expensive wines over some nice cheapies.


----------



## trainspotter (4 April 2012)

wayneL said:


> I often wonder why folks pay $40-$60 plus plus plus when there are nice at those sort of prices.
> 
> Perhaps I'm a wine Philistine, but I can't say I notice the 'superiorness' of expensive wines over some nice cheapies.




Ahhhhhhhh but when you drink a Jimmy Watson trophy wine for $120 a bottle you will be able to tell the difference 

I have been smashing the under $20 range and am quite surprised what difference the decanter can make to this cheaper grape.


----------



## wayneL (4 April 2012)

trainspotter said:


> Ahhhhhhhh but when you drink a Jimmy Watson trophy wine for $120 a bottle you will be able to tell the difference
> 
> I have been smashing the under $20 range and am quite surprised what difference the decanter can make to this cheaper grape.




I've had Grange a few times and couldn't see the fuss.

However LC gave my old man a bottle of $300 Armagnac in the 80's (can't remember the label). That was very memorable... I'd cough up for that.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 April 2012)

trainspotter said:


> Ahhhhhhhh but when you drink a Jimmy Watson trophy wine for $120 a bottle you will be able to tell the difference
> 
> I have been smashing the under $20 range and am quite surprised what difference the decanter can make to this cheaper grape.




My Dad gave me a taste of an $80 chardonnah once. Very very nice.
Same with pinot noirs grapes, such a huge variation in quality.

The $10-$15 range is good enough for me except for the pinos which need to be $30 bottles.
If you like $2 plonk, fair enough, it will always be produced. I know someone who mixes it with water, good on her is my attitude.


----------



## trainspotter (4 April 2012)

wayneL said:


> I've had Grange a few times and couldn't see the fuss.
> 
> However LC gave my old man a bottle of $300 Armagnac in the 80's (can't remember the label). That was very memorable... I'd cough up for that.




I concur on the Grange as well. Very heavy and not as complex as what I thought it was going to be. BIG STRONG RED DIRT TASTING !!!! And at $500 per bottle you can stick it.

I have had the 1997 Redgate Shiraz for $70 per bottle (very limited run) and I am yet to try anything better. Unfortunately I drank my last bottle in 2007 WAAAAAAHHHHHHH !!!


----------



## sammy84 (4 April 2012)

My wine bible below. Would be good to compare notes.


Pinot
Should be from Mornington Peninsula, some good drops in Tas as well.
Spend between $15-$80. Anyone who thinks $80 is excessive hasn't tried a Main Ridge half acre or a William Downie before.

Shiraz
Grange 
If I'm slumming it a Penfolds 389 will do.

Rose
Yarra Valley and Mornington Peninsula are producing some good provincial rose now. Big fan of Port Phillip estate rose. Still prefer French or Chillean rose though.
Spend between $15-$25. No more. Rose is only meant to be a table wine.

Chardonnay
Yarra valley. I don't look further outside of Aus. 
Spend between $20 - $60. Favourite is still the Oakridge 864.

Riesling
Like a dry riesling, particularly the ones from Barossa. Will also get some German varieties provided they are dry.
Spend between $20-$40. Favourite is the Peter Lehmann.

Sauvignon Blanc
NZ, WA, SA, Victoria, the list goes on. What region makes a bad Sav Blanc?
Spend between $8-$40. The most I would spend on a Sav is the Cloudy Bay.

Other white varieties
I like both Sancerre and Pouilly-Fume. However, I haven't had enough to form a detailed opinion on either.


Not a Merlow fan.


----------



## CanOz (4 April 2012)

sammy84 said:


> Pinot
> Should be from Mornington Peninsula, some good drops in Tas as well.
> Spend between $15-$80. Anyone who thinks $80 is excessive hasn't tried a Main Ridge half acre or a William Downie before.




Good grief mate...not a mention of a Marlborough Pinot? Are you only drinking Aussie wine?

I like many Italian varieties, Barbera, Sangiovese, Nebbiolo..they go great with my favorite food.....PIZZA!

CanOz


----------



## sammy84 (4 April 2012)

CanOz said:


> Good grief mate...not a mention of a Marlborough Pinot? Are you only drinking Aussie wine?
> 
> I like many Italian varieties, Barbera, Sangiovese, Nebbiolo..they go great with my favorite food.....PIZZA!
> 
> CanOz




Good point. Do enjoy the Oyster Bay. I used to live in Victoria so I am more familiar with their pinots. I don't actually know any spectacular Malborough pinots though, open to suggestion?

When in Aus I do stick to Aussie wine, more familiar with the regions and better value.

Have had a great Sangiovese before, forget the name. It was a blind choice at a restaurant once. Again, open to suggestions. Always happy to try drink wine


----------



## CanOz (4 April 2012)

sammy84 said:


> Good point. Do enjoy the Oyster Bay. I used to live in Victoria so I am more familiar with their pinots. I don't actually know any spectacular Malborough pinots though, open to suggestion?
> 
> When in Aus I do stick to Aussie wine, more familiar with the regions and better value.
> 
> Have had a great Sangiovese before, forget the name. It was a blind choice at a restaurant once. Again, open to suggestions. Always happy to try drink wine




I can't recall any of the names at all actually....i might have had more than one bottle...

Oyster Bay, i have had that...they do a charrdy as well i think...

Brown Brothers grow a heap of Italian Reds, they're a good mob to try and see what you like...I've got a bottle of Chianti that I'm waiting to open..next time i make a pizza.

CanOz


----------



## motorway (4 April 2012)

wayneL said:


> I've had Grange a few times and couldn't see the fuss.
> 
> However LC gave my old man a bottle of $300 Armagnac in the 80's (can't remember the label). That was very memorable... I'd cough up for that.




http://www.spiritsoffrance.com.au/index.php?cPath=1_21&osCsid=2abe1e7102b962c59f625fde750baf93

A good dry red , the odd authentic dry cider . But Armagnac is all on it's own.


Authentic = a single distillation with the heads and tails..




Motorway


----------



## burglar (5 April 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> ... I know someone who mixes it with water, good on her is my attitude.




Can't be much different to alternating between wine and water (as recommended by some)!


----------



## plreader (5 April 2012)

As Basil Fawly once said to a guest. 

"Wine is another hobby I try to indulge in at every opportunity, I really appreciate the boudoir of the grape ”” and I certainly know my Bordeaux from my clarets." 

I think pretenciousness comes with the territory and we have come a long way from Sparkling Porphory Pearl. I remember the old man and a Portugese mate of his went over to Leeton to buy grapes every year to make their wines. They were not half bad and kept particularly well. The kids would work the wine press and we were rewarded by pure grape juice, bloody beautiful.


----------



## nulla nulla (5 May 2012)

Heaps of really good discount deals going arround at the moment. On of the best I've picked up recently is the Langi Giran "Cliff Edge" shiraz 2005 which can be had for as low as $15.00 per bottle.


----------



## Eager (5 May 2012)

Sometimes, respected winemakers release generic varieties that seem designed to capture the unsophisticated market. Sometimes, these varieties find appeal amongst those that appreciate wine as well.

I have been enjoying some Peter Lehmann 'Barossa Blonde' (a blend of reisling/chenin blanc/semillon/sav blanc) of late. It is very reasonably priced, and is quite quaffable.


----------



## CanOz (5 May 2012)

bowman said:


> I like wine.
> Actually I like it a bit more than is desirable so I'm not drinking at all at the moment.
> 
> However in my top 10 list of the most boring people on the planet, wine buffs have always rated quite highly.
> ...




What a great thread,* Here's to you Bowman*....i hope you are enjoying your 'seasonal' reds!

CanOz


----------



## trainspotter (8 May 2012)

"GIANT STEPS" Yarra Valley 2010 .... Harrys Monster it is called. :alcohol:

7.30pm wine that has had the scab ripped off and is going into the Conrads to be guzzled with optimum delectation


----------



## nulla nulla (16 June 2012)

Scored some Haughtons Jack Mann 2001 Cab/Sav for $30.00 per bottle recently. Nice Margaret River Wine. Probably one of the best to come out of W.A.


----------



## burglar (11 October 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> Too upmarket and expensive for Surry Hills and too down market and cheap for Paddington.




Google this:

small gully the formula robert's shiraz 2005


----------



## DB008 (11 October 2012)

For any students (or someone on a budget), you can't go past the Wyndham Estate Bin 555 (Shiraz).
For around $10 (can be found, but usually around $12-$15), it knocks the socks off a lot of other wines twice it's price. Big thumbs up from me.


----------



## nulla nulla (11 October 2012)

DB008 said:


> For any students (or someone on a budget), you can't go past the Wyndham Estate Bin 555 (Shiraz).
> For around $10 (can be found, but usually around $12-$15), it knocks the socks off a lot of other wines twice it's price. Big thumbs up from me.




If you keep an eye on "Dan Murphy's" and "First Choice" you can sometimes score this arround the $8.50 in a six pack. Drinks well when released and even better with a bit of age. Finished off my last bottle of 2005 last week.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 October 2012)

If you want a relatively cheap import check out La Vendetta Rioja. Bit of a plug for someone i know


----------



## wayneL (11 October 2012)

I enjoy wine, but must admit to being somewhat of a Philistine as to bin this or reserve that... and my taste buds are remarkably tolerant of rough woobla.

This new area in NZ where I have just moved to is less less of a "foodie" area that where I was before. This was disappointing. However, by a astonishing stroke of good fortune I found a French food importer that supplies restaurants etc... the Frenchman owner "Rafael" has become my new best mate, so can get all his stuff at "mates Rates" 

To cut a long story short, I came home with some of his wines he imports...

Holy ****, I've just decided to become a major wanker wine buff, they were astonishingly good, and not all that expensive NZD 20 - 30.

Just have to get my 'palettes' and 'bouquets' sorted so I can be a real wanker! 

Which reminds me... where did Trainspotter go?


----------



## Julia (11 October 2012)

wayneL said:


> This new area in NZ where I have just moved to is less less of a "foodie" area that where I was before



Where are you now, Wayne?



> Which reminds me... where did Trainspotter go?



He just got fed up with all the grief directed toward him on this site and decided he had better things to do with his time.  As have several others who are much missed.


----------



## doctorj (11 October 2012)

wayneL said:


> Holy ****, I've just decided to become a major wanker wine buff, they were astonishingly good, and not all that expensive NZD 20 - 30.




Welcome aboard!  :drink:

Give some of this stuff a crack - http://www.glengarrywines.co.nz/product.jsp?code=88035 

Despite what the website says, it's not a rioja at all (wine wanker!), but it is seriously good bang for buck.


----------



## pixel (12 October 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> Scored some Haughtons Jack Mann 2001 Cab/Sav for $30.00 per bottle recently. Nice Margaret River Wine. Probably one of the best to come out of W.A.




Houghton's "Moondah Brook" Cab Sav 2011 was Ray Jordan's numero Uno recently; he praised it as a big wine with a small price, putting many a $35 bottle to shame. Same weekend, I "accidentally" drove past their estate and checked it out,   I must say, Ray Jordan knows a goodie when he tastes one! And I wasn't the only one agreeing with RJ: they had to take back orders at the winery because they hadn't even bottled it all.

To their credit, they didn't jack up the price; I took a case of the 2009 vintage home to tie me over; it's a little "thinner" than the 2011, but happened to be that weekend's special: $15 per bottle, $120 a dozen. So I couldn't resist. A couple of weeks ago, I could pick up the 2011 back order - at the same price!


----------



## wayneL (12 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Where are you now, Wayne?




Cambridge.



doctorj said:


> Welcome aboard!  :drink:
> 
> Give some of this stuff a crack - http://www.glengarrywines.co.nz/product.jsp?code=88035
> 
> Despite what the website size, it's not a rioja at all (wine wanker!), but it is seriously good bang for buck.



Cheers docj, will check it out.


----------



## nulla nulla (11 November 2012)

Currently enjoying a 2005 McWilliams "1877" blend of Cabernet Sauvignon and Shiraz sourced from: NSW Hilltops Region; Victoria Heathcote Region; and S.A Coonawarra Region. Very smoth, balance of subtle wood, fruit & tannins. The remaining bottles should be good for a few more years but it is defintely drink well atm.


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2012)

Enjoying a McWilliam's Hanwood Estate Chardonnay, 2009, on the balcony. 

The label tells me it has aromas of apricot, peach and melon. Balanced with delicate hints of vanilla and honey. How good must that be? 

Bought it at the local pub, The Royal. Normally $9 a bottle but it was on special: Two bottles for $15.   

Yum.

(the reflection of Bondi Beach in the glass is worth $1000 a glass I reckon. )


----------



## McLovin (11 November 2012)

kennas said:


> Enjoying a McWilliam's Hanwood Estate Chardonnay, 2009, on the balcony.
> 
> The label tells me it has aromas of apricot, peach and melon. Balanced with delicate hints of vanilla and honey. How good must that be?
> 
> ...




I'm surprised the Royal sells wine that doesn't come in a cask!


----------



## wayneL (11 November 2012)

Villa Maria Gimblett Gravels Grenache Reserve 2007

Freezing night here, fire going, toasty warm inside.

No idea what the woobla is worth, it was given to me by a client for saving her horse. Sure feels nice going down the hatch.


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> I'm surprised the Royal sells wine that doesn't come in a cask!



I did reach for a cask but no, they do stock bottles. Had to fight a tattoo'd girl in moccasins for the special, but I won. 



wayneL said:


> Villa Maria Gimblett Gravels Grenache Reserve 2007
> 
> Freezing night here, fire going, toasty warm inside.
> 
> No idea what the woobla is worth, it was given to me by a client for saving her horse. Sure feels nice going down the hatch.



Villa Maria Gimblett Gravels Grenache Reserve 2007?

I didn't see that on offer at The Royal.


----------



## nulla nulla (11 November 2012)

kennas said:


> I did reach for a cask but no, they do stock bottles. Had to fight a tattoo'd girl in moccasins for the special, but I won.
> 
> Villa Maria Gimblett Gravels Grenache Reserve 2007?
> 
> I didn't see that on offer at The Royal.




Check the bin end sales basket. If it made it into oz it is probably in the elcheapo clearance bin.


----------



## MrBurns (11 November 2012)

Speaking of spirits , went to a cigar bar on Friday with 2 mates.

Had 2 cigars each and a number of spirits which one of us chose from a menu.

$450.

A good business to be in.

http://www.baranows.com/our_lounge.asp


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Speaking of spirits , went to a cigar bar on Friday with 2 mates.
> 
> Had 2 cigars each and a number of spirits which one of us chose from a menu.
> 
> ...



2 cigars and a couple of nips for $450? eeeeek! Maybe that was for the group not pp?

Your link didn't work for me.


----------



## MrBurns (11 November 2012)

kennas said:


> 2 cigars and a couple of nips for $450? eeeeek! Maybe that was for the group not pp?
> 
> Your link didn't work for me.




That was for 3 of us, the whiskies were superb.

That link, just click those radio buttons and "proceed" that gets you in, not a lot to see really.


----------



## wayneL (11 November 2012)

kennas said:


> Villa Maria Gimblett Gravels Grenache Reserve 2007?
> 
> I didn't see that on offer at The Royal.




We're more high brow than that!


----------



## burglar (20 April 2013)

wayneL said:


> Villa Maria Gimblett Gravels Grenache Reserve 2007
> 
> Freezing night here, fire going, toasty warm inside.
> 
> No idea what the woobla is worth, it was given to me by a client for saving her horse. Sure feels nice going down the hatch.




How does a farrier save a horse?


----------



## burglar (19 August 2013)

At last I have a subject with good light.
But wait, it's a weed. Oxalis aka soursobs!

And it's not my garden.
It's a vineyard. Not just any vineyard.

It belongs to my brother.
Yes, he makes wine.
Robert Parker rates his Shiraz at 93


re robertparkerpoints


----------



## CanOz (19 August 2013)

burglar said:


> View attachment 53898
> 
> 
> 
> ...




such a good looking weed...

We had the salubrious privilege to attend a private tasting in Suzhou on Saturday of some tasty Italian wines. A former client of my wife family has opened an Italian wine store and he pulled the cork on three nice reds. We didn't have time to try the whites so he GAVE us a bottle of Pinot Grigio, a 2009 Vigne Del Malina, nice for summer and fish.

Italian wines are really raw and complex. Some are loaded with tannins and almost stick your mouth shut on the finish. My favorite on the day (can't even recall the name) had a nose like licorice, the first time I've ever picked it up...probably cos i don't bother smelling the wine i buy most of the time.

Like me, Ferdinando doesn't collect wine, he collects empty wine bottles...


----------



## tigerboi (19 August 2013)

don't mind a jaraman shiraz once I found out my mare
is named after one of the taylor familys wine JARAMAN ROSE


----------



## Craton (4 March 2014)

Are wine buffs wankers?

Hmmm....um, no, I guess not every day....:nuts:

Disclaimer: Am not associated or affiliated, am just a buyer, but here's a shameless and blatant plug for one of the best value wine merchants in Oz; glug.com.au

The plonks are not too bad either... Barossa based..

A coffee buff told me a long time ago that while there is around a couple of hundred tasting notes for wine, there are over 1,500 for coffee, apparently.... Does that make coffee buffs even bigger tossers?

All posted with tongue firmly planted in cheek but hey, the right wine, or beer, or spirit, can take the most tastiest of morsels to a higher level of indulgence all together.


----------



## CanOz (4 March 2014)

Craton said:


> Are wine buffs wankers?
> 
> Hmmm....um, no, I guess not every day....:nuts:
> 
> ...




What the wine and coffee drinkers are doing is indulging in some good old fashioned Sensory Evaluation. If you work in food or wine manufacturing now a days you'll most likely have the chance to do sensory evaluation training and i can tell you its allot fun. We did a ton of it for our company and i could take what i learned and apply it to any food or drink.

If you ever have the change to take a sensory evaluation course, i would highly recommend it.


----------



## Craton (4 March 2014)

Cheers CanOz. Sensory Evaluation is what they call it eh, cool! 

Seems that's a tag that can apply to....ah, better leave it there before Joe evicts me. Heh heh....


----------



## skc (4 March 2014)

CanOz said:


> What the wine and coffee drinkers are doing is indulging in some good old fashioned Sensory Evaluation. If you work in food or wine manufacturing now a days you'll most likely have the chance to do sensory evaluation training and i can tell you its allot fun. We did a ton of it for our company and i could take what i learned and apply it to any food or drink.
> 
> If you ever have the change to take a *sensory evaluation course*, i would highly recommend it.




You should expeand that into a standalone business unit. That name alone is very enticing.

Although I can see a strip club stealing such a course as well.


----------



## CanOz (4 March 2014)

skc said:


> You should expand that into a standalone business unit. That name alone is very enticing.




When we were looking for a company to conduct the training here in China, we had to select one from Taiwan as there were none on the mainland. Not sure about Australia but its not a common business, or wasn't in Asia Pacific.

The skills can be applied to the F&B industry in many different ways from Promotion to Quality.


----------



## trainspotter (6 March 2014)

Taylors - St. Andrews Shiraz 2009 had the dust blown off it last night.

_"On the palate, the wine is all power with rich, ripe black fruits layered with lashings of coffee, chocolate and spice from high quality oak. The palate builds further with well-balanced, mouth filling chewy tannins delivering a very luscious, generous wine with textural complexity. A real presence on the palate, this is a powerful wine on the front and mid palate, builds to the finish, but ending well with a soft finish and persistence of ripe red fruits, cherry and spiced plum flavours."_

And yes it did all that and more ! Decanted and aerated, left to stand for 1/2 hour then into the Conrads it went *glug glug* :drink:


----------



## burglar (6 March 2014)

trainspotter said:


> ... Decanted and aerated, left to stand for 1/2 hour then into the Conrads it went *glug glug* :drink:




Conrads?! Ok, I'll bite!


----------



## trainspotter (6 March 2014)

burglar said:


> Conrads?! Ok, I'll bite!




Conrad's are very _fine_ red wine glasses that sing with tears of blood when you centrifuge the glass to release the aroma of the wine.


----------



## prawn_86 (6 March 2014)

Not a big wine fan myself, but i should give Henschke Shiraz a plug as it is local to where i am from and a great drop


----------



## CanOz (6 March 2014)

I want to get some stemless wine glasses....like these. A bit tougher for me 'cos i keep breaking mine....

Although with this one i could definitely stick to my one glass per day rule....


----------



## trainspotter (6 March 2014)

CanOz said:


> I want to get some stemless wine glasses....like these. A bit tougher for me 'cos i keep breaking mine....
> 
> Although with this one i could definitely stick to my one glass per day rule....




LOL ... that was me last night !!


----------



## Joe Blow (9 February 2015)

How to open a bottle of wine without a corkscrew.


----------



## burglar (13 February 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> How to open a bottle of wine without a corkscrew ...




I see so many corkscrews popping up in antique shoppes and op shops.
I am always tempted to buy them.

Then it dawns on me! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Winemakers are changing to screw-tops.
They are cheap and reliable.

So corkscrews need to be real cheap!
They are no longer a functional item!

On top of that, I see Joe has a perfect solution!


----------



## Logique (27 February 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> How to open a bottle of wine without a corkscrew.



Excellent Joe, can't wait to try this. 

OK get a leather shoe...now put the bottle in...no wait wait wait...does it have to be a stone wall...not too hard...is it the same for champagne...oh it's a screw top..

On another subject, the following comparison was clearly rigged, imagine comparing a fine Steinlager with _Victor Bravo_! NZ clear winners for mine.



> Does Australia or New Zealand brew better beer?
> February 27, 2015 - drinks correspondent Luke McCarthy
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/executive-sty...zealand-brew-better-beer-20150227-13qeab.html
> ...


----------



## Logique (24 July 2015)

I thought I'd been a Philistine, chilling the reds. In summer. 

Cask wine from a clothesline? Hadn't heard of that, some sort of party game!



> Georgina Mitchell:  http://www.goodfood.com.au/good-foo...re-common-than-you-think-20150721-gi6467.html
> 
> 6 July 2015 - *Have you made a wine faux pas? Don't worry, they're more common than you think*
> 
> ...


----------



## CanOz (24 July 2015)

Logique said:


> I thought I'd been a Philistine, chilling the reds. In summer.




I'm with you mate, i like 'em a little chilled in the summer.


----------



## trainspotter (24 July 2015)

I don't think I will be chillin this one ...


----------



## So_Cynical (24 July 2015)

You guys know about Graysonline hey? great value wine - just stay away from the really cheap stuff.

http://www.grayswine.com.au/
http://www.graysonline.com/

I see they revamped the web site - nice.


----------



## Macquack (24 July 2015)

trainspotter said:


> I don't think I will be chillin this one ...
> 
> View attachment 63577




You are such a show off, trainspotter.

How much is this stuff worth? I am guessing, not much change out of a grand.

As this thread is called "Are wine buffs wankers?", do you actually drink it or just wank over it?


----------



## MrBurns (24 July 2015)

Just discovered this, buy 2 dozen and they're $4.58 a bottle and delivery is free.

I wouldn't take it to a restaurant but for every day it's hard to beat and people I know prefer it to $30 wines.


http://www.tahbilk.com.au/buy-tahbilk-wine-online/wine-sales-online/classic-dry-white-no-5.html


----------



## MrBurns (24 July 2015)

Macquack said:


> You are such a show off, trainspotter.
> 
> How much is this stuff worth? I am guessing, not much change out of a grand.
> 
> As this thread is called "Are wine buffs wankers?", do you actually drink it or just wank over it?




That does it I won't be drinking anything at Trainspotters place [emoji107]


----------



## galumay (24 July 2015)

Macquack said:


> You are such a show off, trainspotter.




Typically nouveau riche!


----------



## MrBurns (25 July 2015)

galumay said:


> Typically nouveau riche!





nouveau riche can quickly become nouveau peasant if not real careful.


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2015)

Macquack said:


> You are such a show off, trainspotter.
> 
> How much is this stuff worth? I am guessing, not much change out of a grand.
> 
> As this thread is called "Are wine buffs wankers?", do you actually drink it or just wank over it?




Yes I am ... and yes I do. And your guess is WAAAAAAYYY off. It retails for about $530.00 but varies in price down to $350 per bottle if you buy a dozen http://www.wickman.net.au/Grange_Prices.aspx and https://www.danmurphys.com.au/produ...78582E295A025EF0.ncdlmorasp1303?bmUID=kWXvTqw


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2015)

galumay said:


> Typically nouveau riche!




I have owned the bottle for 23 years and as a collector it has wank factor. It actually tastes awful as it should have been drunk about 4 years ago when it was at it's premium quaffing time


----------



## MrBurns (27 July 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Yes I am ... and yes I do. And your guess is WAAAAAAYYY off. It retails for about $530.00 but varies in price down to $350 per bottle if you buy a dozen http://www.wickman.net.au/Grange_Prices.aspx and https://www.danmurphys.com.au/produ...78582E295A025EF0.ncdlmorasp1303?bmUID=kWXvTqw




Never tasted the stuff, any good ?

I believe they use it on their BBQ steaks in Portsea.


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2015)

MrBurns said:


> Never tasted the stuff, any good ?
> 
> I believe they use it on their BBQ steaks in Portsea.




When it is at it's premium drinking time it is required to be double decanted. Magnificent olive/blackberry fruit with plum and liquorice flavours and soft tannins to start with, then a taut ripe palate followed by being hit by a wall of hard, firm tannins. Not for the feint hearted. BIG RED WINE.

Yes I believe they use it in the peri peri sauce at the TertÃºlia do Monte Restaurante Bar in Monte Estoril as well


----------



## MrBurns (27 July 2015)

trainspotter said:


> When it is at it's premium drinking time it is required to be double decanted. Magnificent olive/blackberry fruit with plum and liquorice flavours and soft tannins to start with, then a taut ripe palate followed by being hit by a wall of hard, firm tannins. Not for the feint hearted. BIG RED WINE.
> 
> Yes I believe they use it in the peri peri sauce at the TertÃºlia do Monte Restaurante Bar in Monte Estoril as well




It's the heavy ones that can do a lot of damage if one gets carried away.....


----------



## trainspotter (3 August 2015)

MrBurns said:


> It's the heavy ones that can do a lot of damage if one gets carried away.....




Entree' is served with an apertif ... $17 for the wine and is one of the best SB's going around in my opinion. Nori rolls created in my kitchen .. priceless


----------



## MrBurns (3 August 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Entree' is served with an apertif ... $17 for the wine and is one of the best SB's going around in my opinion. Nori rolls created in my kitchen .. priceless




Mmmm retails for $19 thanks I'll give it a try :alcohol:

A little cheaper elsewhere, Dan Murphy's don't even stock it.

Skip Jack from NZ is also good but cant find it anywhere.


----------



## trainspotter (3 August 2015)

MrBurns said:


> Mmmm retails for $19 thanks I'll give it a try :alcohol:
> 
> A little cheaper elsewhere, Dan Murphy's don't even stock it.
> 
> ...




Went well with the Kewpie mayonnaise ... rich and fruity along with a hint of seeded grape on the tongue with the right amount of oak barrel to draw in the vinegar from the rice. Honey carrot and pepper celery and garlic chicken added to the flavours of the food. Wise choice


----------



## qldfrog (4 August 2015)

MrBurns said:


> Just discovered this, buy 2 dozen and they're $4.58 a bottle and delivery is free.
> 
> I wouldn't take it to a restaurant but for every day it's hard to beat and people I know prefer it to $30 wines.
> 
> ...



not bad indeed for that price;
 quite decent for someone who is more into red usually
Thanks MrBurns


----------



## MrBurns (4 August 2015)

qldfrog said:


> not bad indeed for that price;
> quite decent for someone who is more into red usually
> Thanks MrBurns




No problem, if you've ordered for the first time you'll get an introduction letter giving you $25 off your next order.

Some friends want some so I ordered 4 doz and with the discount it's $4.06 a bottle.....delivered.

It's almost embarrassing.

The batches vary I'm told but you'll never get one that you cant drink.

The Yarra Valley is one big vineyard and all the excess grapes around the region get used to make this wine I'm told.


----------



## qldfrog (4 August 2015)

MrBurns said:


> No problem, if you've ordered for the first time you'll get an introduction letter giving you $25 off your next order.



I missed on this, I only registered as guest when ordering and did not create an account ; that is probably the difference, in any case, even bying 1 dozen at 70$, it is still very cheap for the quality


----------



## MrBurns (4 August 2015)

qldfrog said:


> I missed on this, I only registered as guest when ordering and did not create an account ; that is probably the difference, in any case, even bying 1 dozen at 70$, it is still very cheap for the quality





Next time order by phone , they sign you up on the spot while taking the order


----------



## trainspotter (4 December 2015)

Been off the red wine lately and been trying a few of these ...






> "Place mint leaves and 1 lime wedge into a sturdy glass. Use a muddler to crush the mint and lime to release the mint oils and lime juice. Add 2 more lime wedges and the sugar, and muddle again to release the lime juice. Do not strain the mixture."




Throw this away and add Vodka, Bacardi, Vok Triple Sec, Lime juice, Soda water and some gay spring water with lemon and lime and drink like a pirate !


----------



## MrBurns (4 December 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Been off the red wine lately and been trying a few of these ...
> 
> Throw this away and add Vodka, Bacardi, Vok Triple Sec, Lime juice, Soda water and some gay spring water with lemon and lime and drink like a pirate !




If you don't want to end up in rehab get a spirit measure.


----------



## trainspotter (4 December 2015)

Amy Winehouse anyone? Anyone?

See the little shot glass at the front of the picture? Brett's Bar written on it mate


----------



## trainspotter (17 December 2015)

Finally found the right woman to have a proper drink with ...


----------



## So_Cynical (17 December 2015)

Purchased a dozen P Jorgensen `Ltd Release Vat 310` Black Shiraz 2013 from graysonline last week, wonderfull drinking for only $8 per bottle delivered...my 5 star seal of approval. 

http://www.graysonline.com/lot/0069-2436123/wine/peter-jorgensen-shiraz-syrah-2013


----------



## bellenuit (2 October 2016)

I came across this article today and learnt a new word from it. Oenophile, means a Wine Buff.

*Wine Lovers Behaving Badly: More Tales of Obnoxious Oenophiles*

http://www.wsj.com/articles/wine-lovers-behaving-badly-more-tales-of-obnoxious-oenophiles-1475171256


----------



## McLovin (3 October 2016)

Wine wankerism pales into insignificance when compared to craft beer hipster enthusiasts.


----------



## Craton (4 October 2016)

McLovin said:


> Wine wankerism pales into insignificance when compared to craft beer hipster enthusiasts.



...or compared to the coffee wanker!


----------



## Logique (12 December 2016)

Tim Blair could be onto something with this new Republic leadership concept



> The Australian Goonbox Slumberdrunk
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/bl...k/news-story/0e958b44ca0793dc18d5fdb34ba4ac1f
> Tim Blair, The Daily Telegraph - December 12, 2016


----------



## trainspotter (11 January 2017)

Yes it was lovely thank you for asking ...


----------



## CanOz (18 January 2017)

I found this Jacobs Creek red.....its cheap but it quite addictive....really nice actually!

http://www.jacobscreek.com/au/our-wines/double-barrel


----------

